# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Rumpolephoreskin's Existential Wanderings in and Around Negril

## Rum-polephoreskin

_"If you really want to hear about . . . all that David Copperfield kind of crap . . .”
J. D. Salinger, The Catcher in the Rye, opening lines, spoken by Holden Caulfield_

Since this trip (reach if you will) is largely about my relationship with Mrs. Peel (pseudonym alert), some of Salinger’s “David Copperfield kind of crap” does seem germane, possibly even required for purposes of context.  Our courtship has followed a rocky arc that bears more than passing resemblance to that of Lara and Dr. Zhivago’s.  

_If you want to skip these relationship parts stop reading and wait for the later installments._

We first met as members of a Hostage Negotiations Team (circa 1994). You don’t meet women as pretty as Mrs. Peel working in prison as a rule (or anywhere else for that matter).  Later I was assigned to teach a class with her.  I was not happy about it because I imagined a couple months of running interference between her and the inmates trying to hit on her.  But beyond that, honestly, she was so beautiful I was afraid I’d fall for her. 

I was wrong about the inmates, she handled herself with grace and the inmates treated her with respect.  The class we taught was scheduled to have its curriculum revised and we both volunteered to work on the re-write.  The head of the program must have appreciated our work because we were asked to train staff in the program, so again we were thrown together.

Training involved going on the road, frequently we were in the car for hours at a time.  Mrs. Peel liked to talk about her children and family and I enjoyed listening. We never played the radio.  We became good friends.  I managed my fears of becoming involved by adopting the role of a big brother/confidant.

Twice we were hired as consultants by the Feds and got to travel out of state.  Flying home from Oregon she told me she was promoting to our Dept.’s central office.  Initially I took this in stride.  I knew I’d miss her, but friends move on in this business so it shouldn’t have been a big deal.  But it was. It didn’t hit me until she was actually gone.  I found, after she left, that I was in love with her and it horrified me, I was happily married.

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

We’d still get together professionally from time to time; I can remember her coming up with excuses so we could meet. “Can you drop off those text books when you come down next Wednesday?” . . . that kind of thing.  And I’d see her socially sometimes too.  She and her husband came over for pizza our first day back from Negril. I remember dancing with her that night as Bob Marley advised “. . . don’t worry be happy.”  My wife was not too happy.  She was jealous.  There was no need.  Despite my feelings, we were able to keep things platonic, but always with an edge of sexual tension.

It was a frustrating way to live but due to honor, self respect or self discipline (I’m not sure which) I managed to keep a lid on my feelings.  I never told Mrs. Peel how I really felt.  I tried to deny it to myself.  Around Christmas of 1998, I came up with some artificial reason for breaking off our friendship.  We met for a lunch and then . . . nothing.  I’d told her to get lost.  

If  I was troubled by her transfer to central office, I was devastated by this self engineered break in our friendship.  I couldn’t think straight for months.  I’d be driving down a highway and I’d see a landmark that had been significant to us and I and I’d be lost in thoughts of her. I was unable focus on day to day tasks. This wasn’t once in a while, it happened everyday.  My guts ached with longing for her. 

I fancied myself a latter day Ulysses, who’d tied himself to the mast to hear the siren’s come hither song.  What Homer failed to tell us was that although Ulysses survived he was haunted by the song for the rest of his life.  It took over a year but eventually I became able to taste the food I was eating.

----------


## Lola

OK Rum-p, this is reading good!  Keep writing and posting!

----------


## sandy-girl

This is very interesting. It's reading like a romance novel. Keep it coming Rum-polephoreskin.

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Gonzo Journalism:
Gonzo Journalism is a style of journalism that is written without claims of objectivity, often including the reporter as part of the story via a first-person narrative.

Soon come . . .

----------


## northcoast

A real life LOVE story....I'm totally intrigued...

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Two years after we parted I was back to pretty much my old self.  I still thought about her daily, still heard the siren song but it took less time for my head to clear.  I got by by telling myself she never really cared about me. In 2001 I was struck down by a complication involving medicine I had been on for years, I was hospitalized for over a week and off work for over a year.  One of my legs was permanently damaged but I could still walk (look for the whitest left leg on the beach – that will be me).  Mrs. Peel told me later she’d heard rumors ranging from my death to my leg being cut off.

During this time Mrs. Peel promoted from central office to a Mgt. position at a new prison.  I held a union position that on occasion required me to represent her staff.  That would put us in opposition.  Other than that we had no contact.

This is what I didn’t know; she’d moved away to get a fresh start.  Her husband, a child welfare professional, had lost his job due to a drinking problem.  He’d managed to land a job at her new prison.  This prison was far upstate and her hope was they could put the embarrassment of his faux pas behind them. They had two daughters to think of.

Her husband’s problems persisted, she got by putting on a brave face to the world, “nothing wrong here” was her mantra. She told me later that she often cried because of what she was going through and the fact that she didn’t have her best friend to talk to anymore.

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Around this time my wife hurt her knee exercising.  This led to an addiction to painkillers.  My daughter tried to make me aware of this but I refused to believe it.  I thought my daughter was overreacting.  My wife assured me this was the case.  My daughter (a college graduate by this time) wouldn’t let up on it.  I scheduled family therapy.  We all went, but my daughter refused to believe that my wife was following her prescription.  I sided with my wife and my daughter left the session angry.

Two months after that my wife approached me and essentially said my daughter was right.  I felt terrible about doubting my daughter. I was deeply hurt that my wife knew better but had let me side against my daughter.  I never thought she’d pull something like that.  I had a lot to learn.  I stuck in therapy for two years.  Sometimes we went together.  Sometimes I went alone.  The only constant in that time was that my wife’s addiction became worse.

After a shade over two years of therapy I told my wife I couldn’t go on.  She’d developed a personal world of her own, she was in her own words (just spoken to me last week) not herself any longer.  Pain killers had become her ring of power and like Frodo she was becoming a shadow of herself.  She left in a huff (or was it Neon?), taking only the possessions she could fit in an econo-box car.  I was left with two cats, two mortgages and one income.

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Don't know when I'll finish.
We leave tomorrow night (well Wednesday at 1:30AM) for Chicago and our flight to Negril.

Mrs. Peel and I will be traveling down together.

----------


## irie luv

What! Dayum....

----------


## northcoast

Boy, talk about baring your soul....ya done it now....kudos to you for moving forward with your best friend....ahhhhh, life.

----------


## Patty Sather

sigh...... good luck.. Rum ....... Im waiting for the next chapter ..safe flight ..I feel like we are all sitting around the table in negril exchanging stories watching the waves..

----------


## brasi

Rum, I am glued to my seat man!

----------


## justchuck

Have a great flight, I think we all need to fasten our seatbelts for this one!

----------


## Clarity

Wow!! What a start to this trip report! I'm also glued to my seat and captivated by your story. Thank you for sharing it. 
Have a wonderful time in Negril, I'm really looking forward to reading more!

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

As to baring one's soul:
I'm usually more objective in my travel writing.
For example: http://www.walldrug.com/t-roadtrip.aspx
That's my only published story I could find online.

I was inspired by the best writers on here.
I won't name them but I've complimented them in their threads.
To me it's the personal details that make their stories so compelling - c'mon you really good writers know who you are.
You not only share Negril with us, to an extent you share yourselves.

I also wanted to write this story for Mrs. Peel.
She read it last night (a few tears) and said, " You left out a lot."
I mention that lest you think this story is fiction.
There are some details that don't need to be revealed because they could be hurtful to the survivors.

I'll try to finish this segment (why we're going to Negril - besides the obvious reasons) before we leave.
Thing is last minute details have to be sewn up.

Soon come.

----------


## marley9808

Wow......that is pretty much all I can say.

I may never need books again! LOL

All of this recent activity on the board from all of these great writers/stories, draw me in so deeply to the story and then the dreaded cliff hangers....it's like a roller coaster of emotion, only instead of getting sick, I am hopping the gate and running right back up to get back on.....I am loving this one, it is like reading a movie. Oh I can't wait until  we hear how it all ends (Weren't you the one who mentioned you were taking your honey to pop the question in Negril?) 

So exciting! Enjoy your trip! And again, thanks for sharing it with us  :Smile:

----------


## LLAP

It makes a nice read. 
 I'll be darned, you mean there really is a Frost Bite Falls?  I thought that was where Rocky & Bulwinkle were from. 

 Good Luck and Enjoy

----------


## Fred Stripe

*Hiya Hunter.*

----------


## Fred Stripe

*Would that be Mrs Emma Peel from the Avengers????? Are you guys really spies????*

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Fredstripe (love the name):
No we're gangsters of love, but you did get the reference correctly and she's does bear a resemblance.

LLAP:
There is one if you want there to be one (Frost-bite Falls).

Marley9808:
Yup-that one.

----------


## marley9808

Rum:
LOVE it! So exciting

Then, my friend, here is my advice to you (I believe you also said you are staying at Xtabi....good choice, that was where we stayed when I took my now husband to Negril for the first time) so you picked a great place to stay. But at some point, whether it is when you are feeling like asking a question, or even just when you are ready to celebrate the answer, take it from someone who has been married in Negril and then recently just had her one year anniversary there.....have a dinner at Ivan's at Catcha Falling Star, call ahead and make reservations and tell them of your plans or what you are celebrating and ask if they can give you the special table. You won't regret it
See what I mean by checking out our trip report here http://negril.com/forum/showthread.p...-Report*/page5
Page 5 is Day 5 (which is our anniversary)

Good luck (but it doesn't sound like you need it). Have a fantastic trip!

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

My wife left on the day of New Years eve but it had been over a year since we'd been a couple. Still I was scared of being single.  We'd been paying the bills together for 34 years at that point. Paying them alone: a new and scary concept, I actually questioned if I could handle it myself.

The overall financial picture was even bleaker.  We were comfortable (certainly not carefree) with two incomes.  How could I keep my head above water with all the same bills and only one income. 

Then there is the notion of being single.  While the fantasy may be alluring, the reality of singleness at least initially was chastening.  I've always thought it helpful to whistle by grave yards so  "When in doubt party about."

A good friend from work invited me to go out with him to a prison party.  The Warden herself was throwing it at a gin mill just a stone's throw from the prison.  The Warden had hired a DJ whose main schtick was MC'ing Jeopardy.  Some goofs (co-workers) coaxed me into playing Trebec's game. I did pretty well and the woman who came in second was making eyes at me.  Who knew that'd ever happen again?  It was not to be. She was too drunk and I don't roll that way.

I started going on mini dates, meet someone from the YMCA after swimming laps for a beer, very non serious but it helped me get my swerve back on.  Around this time the head of our union told me Mrs. Peel was back in the fold.  She'd given up her Mgt. job upstate and was now working for a different Dept. about 45 minutes from me.

If I said I was over her I'd be lying.  Regardless I got my courage up and gave her a call.
She was still living up north on weekends but staying weekdays at her Mom's (who was in AZ for the winter) in my town.

"Would you like to go out for a beer?"
"When?"

That was easy.  We made a date.  The day before we were to go out she called and cancelled.  "Uh, sure no problem."

"Why don't we try again in two weeks or so."

I was dejected but I didn't want it to show, " Yeah sure, I'll give you a call sometime."

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Marley9808,
Your husband posts too doesn't he?
If that's him he seems like a very thoughtful guy.
Your suggestion mirrors my plan, but your specifics (woman's point of view - invaluable) would certainly put a luster on my plans.

Thank you.

----------


## Lady Jane

< LJ skips out of the room to grab a cold beer for the rest of the story>

This is good reading Rum!

----------


## marley9808

> Marley9808,
> Your husband posts too doesn't he?
> .


Yes, his screen name is ralonzo29 and you are right, he is very thoughtful (just one of the MANY reasons I married him)  :Smile: 

And yes, I can tell you are a good planner, so I wasn't worried...but I have never known ANYONE, male or female, to be disatisfied with their time at Catcha. It's magical 
Enjoy  :Smile:

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Inside my head I told myself she was jerking me around.  I had started going out with a speech pathologist.  We'd been swimming laps together for years. She was into horses and I had been too before my leg went bad.  She was fairly well-off (owned two horses and a huge spread, rich folks etc.) so she was a little spoiled, maybe bratty.

One night she wasn't acting right so the next day I called Mrs. Peel on the rain check.  She jumped at the chance.  I was surprised.  There is a little Mexican grocery store in my neighborhood that has a dining area, great food and mostly frequented by migrant laborers. I asked her to meet me there.

It was close enough to walk, so I did.  I arrived casually late, fully expecting her not to be there (definitely not on time - possibly not at all).  She was seated waiting for me.  She got up and gave me a warm hug.

We hadn't spoken civilly to each other for over nine years at this point.  I was not expecting warmth.  Just meeting up was what we in this part of the country call a "flyer" -taking a wild chance. After dinner I suggested cocktails at my house.  She accepted.

I was experimenting with cosmos at the time (remember those curvy bottles of cosmo mix they used to sell).  I whipped her up a shaker and got myself a beer. Conversation and cosmos flowed.  After three shakers she got a little wobbly, she is almost all legs.
I helped her get to the bathroom, held back her hair for her and the cosmos flowed again.

I tucked her in on the couch and went to bed.  It was a work night.  I wasn't surprised when I found the couch empty. She had a meeting with the head of our union that day and he called me to ask me what I'd done to her.  "She had to leave to puke twice, man!"

We went out two more nights that week then she fell off the face of the planet.  I was pissed. I told myself it was the same old run around.  That was March, April was almost past and I hadn't heard from her at all.  Still playing games I thought and I let it drop.  On the last Thursday in April I got a call.  It was Mrs. Peel.

She was staying in a motel that night, and had a business meeting there the next day.  Did I want to come over?  It was an hour drive and I told myself I was a sucker if I went.  I said I was working on a project that was due the next day and I didn't think I could make it.

According to my journal entry for that night (four years ago) "she virtually begged me to come over".  I played it very cool and managed to put her off until about 10PM. It took an hour to get there.  All the way there I told myself "don't let her jerk you around anymore".  We had a couple drinks at the bar and went up to her room. I asked her why, after so long, had she called me? 

"What do you really want?"  

She said," I want you."

"Why?"

She put her finger on my heart and said," Because of what's right here." 

(This section is based on journal entries so I know it's an accurate description - especially the dialogue - of what passed between us.)

----------


## sammyb

This is GOOD............

----------


## sandy-girl

:Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Manda81

_



			
				She put her finger on my heart and said," Because of what's right here."
			
		

_

Do people actually talk to each other like this outside of movies like The NoteBook??? As a self proclaimed "hopeless romantic" maybe more emphasis on the "hopeless" part lately, I was starting to think that only in the movies do people say such deeply vulnerable and truely romantic things out loud.  I felt myself maybe getting cynical but you've given me hope once again that it in fact does exist. 

Okay you almost got me with that one .. could feel them welling up.  Great writing Rum.  I've been checking in for updates but felt it was time I let you know how incredible this story is so far.  Thank you for sharing it with us especially because of how deeply personal it is.

----------


## poolguywindsor

Sorry but I dont get any of this, is it just me whats this got to do with Negril ?

----------


## Bnewb

Lol...Pool...you're so unromantic...I believe it's the lead up to his proposal in Negril.
Don't be messin' with the romantics!

----------


## irieworld

Oh pool guy, he is headed there--just giving us the back story to getting there.

----------


## Patty Sather

Dave! what lisa said!.....take notes darling.. :Smile: 

This is definatly a chick flick  :Big Grin:

----------


## poolguywindsor

OK I was right I am going back to Gerry,s and Brasi,s reports, well actually brasi is getting a little sappy now too, hope he forgets the chick and gets back to partying!lol

----------


## irie luv

She waited 9 years huh, thats what you call holdin' out!

----------


## Patty Sather

> OK I was right I am going back to Gerry,s and Brasi,s reports, well actually brasi is getting a little sappy now too, hope he forgets the chick and gets back to partying!lol


Hahaha Dave thats why we love you so....You  can stay...we just want you to take notes.... and get a little mixture of everything this board has to offer....so in your trip report we see you touch your softer side..Hehehe :Big Grin:     WAIT that might not be a good thing.... :EEK!:

----------


## marley9808

LOL PGW!

And Manda.....yes, people really do say things like that out loud. It does exist outside of the movies....even though, I, much like you thought it didn't.
Until I met my (now husband) I thought it only existed in the movies....the chick flicks, but my husband is a hopeless romantic. He truly swept me off my feet, and he still does! When we were dating I used to refer to him as my "Movie Boyfriend" and people would always ask me why and I would say, because he is like one of those men you see only in movies! LOL
When you find someone that makes you talk like that....or when you, as a couple, make everyone else around you nauseous, I believe that is when you know you have found the one! Hahahahaha

Rum- this story is AWESOME!
I can't believe that will all you have going on, you have taken the time to write out your love story for all of us...but I am SO glad you did.
This is going to be great! Mrs. Peel (soon to be Mrs. Rum!) is in for the trip of her life (and so are you)! LOVE it!

----------


## Eco

Oops, I staggered into a girls only section.  

Carry on.......

----------


## irie luv

that is FUNNY, lol!

----------


## Clarity

> When you find someone that makes you talk like that....or when you, as a couple, make everyone else around you nauseous, I believe that is when you know you have found the one!


haha - I total agree Marley! :Smile: 

LOL PGW - your comments had me laughing. I agree that this is a chick flick and I'm truly enjoying every minute of it.

Thanks Rum for sharing your story with us, please keep it coming. More!!

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

I have to stop here.
We're leaving for Negril in four hours.
It is not a cliff hanger on purpose.

I didn't know this aspect of our trip report was going to take on a life of its own.
I've told more than I intended but I have no regrets.
I'm _in love_ and I don't mind telling that to anyone.

Brasi started to take shape for me as a whole person when he began to discuss his regrets.
Nope Windsor, he wasn't sappy, he's just relating a story all men have gone through: enduring a broken heart.

Partying is easy.
Talking about what's going on in your life allows others an insight on our shared humanity.

Oops!
Waxing philosophical.
Time to quit and try to get some sleep.

Soon come.

----------


## NikkiB

I can't wait for the next installment!  Your story is great and your writing is completely bringing it to life.

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Ok No problems, we're in Negril.

Day one:
Leaving Madison, Wisconsin went smooth at 2:30 AM. The VanGalder bus was conveniant but the seats seemed to be designed by a vertically challenged sadist.  Not kidding. My back seized upon me after we got off the bus.  There was no comfortable position.  Still Van G. is the way to go - very slick.

Boarded plane smoothly then were told to get off.  The Captain was absent.  
What, is he Jamaican? Soon come.  This makes for a two-hour delay.

I had a good chance to explore O'Hare.  The toilet stall walls come very close to the floor.  I'm guessing they do this to protect us from Senators with "wide stances". Nobody was/could do any foot exploring there.

We hit customs along with another flight so there was a wait.  Our apprehension (mild) was builidng because we'd booked Alfred for transfer and were two-hours overdue.  Mrs. Peel had texted him about the delay but we'd not heard back.  

Fear not, when we got to the taxi stand, Alfred was waiting (play the old song "Montego Bay" in your head for suitable background music). It was rush hour in Mo-Bay but Alfred handled the bus like it was an MG (for those of you too young, an MG is the sports car mentioned in the song Montego Bay" - probably the first Reggae song to get U.S. airplay). Alfred's driving is a study in professionalism, imagine how good you'd drive if you spent 8 hours a day behind the wheel; now trieble that and you'll have a faint approximation of Alfred's skills... more on that in a bit.

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Alfred's expertise extends to (euphimism alert) the ability to prepare a submarine sandwhich while driving.  I can make a sub and I can drive a car but I can't do both simultaneously.

The sub helped spark Mrs. Peels appetite. 

Biggas:
I got out first and spoke to Bigga explaining this was Mrs. Peel's first time in Ja. and that he was her introduction to Ja. cooking.  I also shared the purpose of our trip.


Bigga was really funny.  When he served up the chicken he gave us forks and this bit of advice, "It's better if you use our fingers." I laughed out loud because I personally suscribe to this theory.  Bigga's delivery of this struck me totally as a double entendre.

The food: The sauce is spicy but we didn need to cut it with ketchup. We liked it straight but we cook with Habanero peppers regularly.  If you're sensitive to hot food, taste it before you dive in.  The chicken itself was delightful. 

When we were ready to go, Bigga said, "Lot's of peole don't want to wash their hands cause down the road they might want a smell or a taste." I laughed out loud because I've always enjoyed a free smell on my fingers. Bigga said stop back on the way home and he'd give us a bottle of the sauce to take home as a present. 

One love!

Couple fruit/rum punches and dinner at Xtabi and we bedded down after close to 40 hours of being on the move.

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

We swam from Xtabi the Rockhouse this AM.
A nice couple shared a couple Red Stripes with us.

When we got back to Xtabi we bumped into GerryG.

More later

----------


## gerryg123

Great seeing you today, Rum .... Your story is incredibly GOOD~~~~

----------


## Maryann

Loved your blog about Wall and Wall Drug.  Not too far from my neck of the woods.  My favorite aunt (by marriage) is a Hustead, and I've sat in that very same spot and watched the tourists come and go.  Small world!  And I am very much enjoying your love story.

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

_This piece of the report is coming from "Easy Rock Internet Cafe"._ Ridiculously low prices.

Alfred brought me a cell on Thursday morning.  Dude is so cool. I didn't have enough cash last night to cover the transfer fee and tip so he trusted me for it.  When he stopped by with the phone all my cash was still in travelors checks; guess what I got the phone and some coldcuts (subs later) and Alfred just said he'd catch me later.  Please take a moment and ask yourself if you could transact business like that at home. If so you're lucky, than it means Alfred is treating you like you're at home.  But you're then getting homestyle treatment at a world class tourist destination - please contemplate: How cool is that?

Alfred is older than he looks - he's a healthy man.  Regardless he's lapped the sun more than a few times.  As we were driving through Lucea, he told us the story of the clock.  He spoke with such pride I thought Lucea must be his home town.  
NO. 
Negril.

So I asked him how far back he could remember? He said to when the sea grapes came down to the water, in other words, before tourism started.  We began to talk about the novel, "_Banana Shout_." Alfred attested to Mark Conklin's veracity - I won't go farther than that; Ask Alfred.  He can tell you more and I don't wish to put words in his mouth.  Good stories.

Alfred has seen all of Negril's evalution from fishing village until now.  So here's my tourist guilt question: Alfred, how do you feel about the changes to Negril?"
"It's very good mon. Without tourism it can be hard to feed a family.  Tourism helps the people."

I grew up as a townie near Lake Geneva, Wisconsin.  Tourism helped feed me as a boy.  When I look back on that time and consider Aflred's take on tourism, I don't think I showed enough of Alfred's brand of love toward the Illinois tourists.  Unless they were pretty girls anyway - ho ho.

I'm going to spend money freely down here becaue the people appreciate my contribution.  I'll probably spend like I'll never get here again.  I went through a few years where money was scarce.  Things are better for me now and I like sharing my goood fortune with people who appreciate the offering.  And Alfred says I can indulge guilt free.

One love.

As we traveled to Negril, I surreptitiously told Alfred my purpose - it may be too late becuase Mrs. Peel has been reading the trip report and I know Marley (digits) asked me if I was the one who. . . . and I said yes (though Mrs. Peel is typing for me down here so I'll continue to play it coy).

My purpose dovetails sweetly though not completely with Alfred's philosophical musings on "coupling up".  Alfred said, "Why do you [Americans] take it [coupling up] so seriously?  If you like someone be with them; then when someone else looks good, you_ can_ be with them. Why take it so serious?"

These aren't my sentiments exactly but if you can set your predjudices aside you have to admit this may be a viable alternative to locking people into contracts they have a fundamental biological drive to violate.

As for  me, I don't want to share Mrs. Peel so I'm not going to ask her to share me.  No disrespect Alfred, I still believe your theory holds water.  Americans may be too aquisitive, too property conscious to see things that way.  I'm not sure.  It bears contemplation. I'll ruminate over a sub.

When Alfred got to Xtabi (Thursday morning) we were swimming back from Rockhouse.  He called me by my real first name.  Lovely - what a sweet sound away from home: hearing your name called in greeting.  

When we finally got going Thursday morning, it was about I0:30.  The sea had lost its morning calm and there were gentle 2 ft. swells along with a mild south wind.  I put two small nooses in oppposite ends of a length of rope.  I put a noose over each of my ankles.  Now I had about four foot loop of rope, reins actually, joininlg my legs. Thanks to Gerry G. we brought an air raft with us.  

We went down through a cave to the sea.  I helped Mrs. Peel onto the raft. She was greasy with sunscreen and had trouble mounting the raft.  Mrs. Peel has dark hair but the complexion of a Swede.  Shes survived skin cancer once so we try to respect the sun.  When she was situated on the raft ("I need to scoosh up more") I had her grab the rope loop between my ankles and I pulled her on the raft.

This may sound difficult but its actually symbiotic.  The raft person gets towed around and can chill and tan.  The swimmer can get their swim on safely because the raft rider can guide the swimmer's direction with the rope. Also, the raft and person floating on it is much more visible to boats than a lone swimmer.  Try this sometime.  You'll be surprised how easy it is to tow someone on a raft.

We swam from Xtabi to the Rockhouse.  We climbed out and sat on a pair of adorondike chairs. If you haven't been to the Rockhouse I'll describe there waters edge.  A penninsula of jagged limestone points a finger into the sea. Inside the sharp edges of limestone are smooth concrete paths and at some points as you get closer to the water the paths turn into lily pads of concrete that function like stepping stones   The adorondike chairs were just beyond the ladder where we climbed out.  The chairs sat on a big lily pad and were connected to the main path via the above mentioned lily pads.

Near us was another couple sitting in chaise lounges.  The couple was maybe Mrs. Peels age; maybe a bit younger. The woman said they came to Negril often and like the quiet the Rockhouse afforded. They had a cold six pack of Redstripes and offered us one each.  How kind.  We didn't exchange names but they did say they were leaving Saturday, which put a small cloud over the sun.  It was our first full day and who want s to hear the "L" word.  We thanked them for the beers, which found the spot and hit it.  We'd swam over sans my waterproof wallet so like Blanch Dubois (Street Car Named Desire) we depended on the kindness of strangers.

After the swim we had coffee on our cottage's deck. Omar was taking care of us and he is excellent.  Omar is a thoughtful young man with a winning smile and a prudent side that is exemplary. After the coffee, we headed up to Ras Roddy's hopefully to get an Ital fruit drink with lots of electrolytes.  I was hoping for a banana/oj drink but all he had was apple juice. Bonnie (our driver), Mrs. Peel and I had one each and the man taking care of us mixed in ginger, which gave the apple juice a tasty, earthy flavor but not the electrolyte fix I needed.

Next we went to "Just Natural" for a Ja. breakfast (ackee and saltfish), again this is all new to Mrs. Peel.  Christine took care of us. Guess what? I got my oj/banana drink there.  I think when you come down here from a cold climate it is very easy to lose your electrolytes.  You're sweating much more than you would at home.  You may be drinking more than you do at home (but not water) so you are going to get dehydrated.  This also messes with your electrolytes.  Signs to watch for: shakiness, cramps, light headednes. If you notice these symptoms drink some water (a couple glasses) and get a banana in you. I know, "that's what she said."

Seriously, if you went out the night before and tried to set olympic drinking records, get a banana or three in you the next morning.  

_Sorry Mrs. Peel has quit being my typist.  I've got more but she wants to roll on.  I'm too slow, I can write longhand faster than I type.  So I may not finish this until we get home.  If I'm going to be demanding of Mrs. Peel it won't be about typing - respect Rum-pole out_

----------


## marley9808

Oh No! I feel terrible if I was the one that let the cat out of the bag. I guess I just assumed that since you were mentioning those plans, that she wasn't reading the board.

So sorry about that! I hope you have a wonderful time in Jamaica and with your honey despite the secret being out!

----------


## VVHT

[QUOTE=Rum-polephoreskin;27836]_This piece of the report is coming from "Easy Rock Internet Cafe"._ Ridiculously low prices.

I'm going to spend money freely down here becaue the people appreciate my contribution.  I'll probably spend like I'll never get here again.  I went through a few years where money was scarce.  Things are better for me now and I like sharing my goood fortune with people who appreciate the offering.  And Alfred says I can indulge guilt free.

One love

Rum, nicely done. My sentiments exactly,

Enjoy,

VVHT

----------


## Brian

Rum, thanks for such a wonderful report. Alfred is a great representative of Jamaica and all the reasons we love this little piece of paradise.

----------


## RockRobster

Everything you said of Alfred is spot on. I hope things go better with his goats..

And, for hydration issues, I have a cheap and simple tip.....ALKA-SELTZER. The GOLD, not the others that have aspirin or acetaminophen. In JA, its called "Andrews Salts", and every little store has it for sale by the packet. It contains all the ingredients of rehydration salts except..sugar...so plop, plop, fizz, fizz, drink it up and eat something sweet with it.  Like...a banana! LOL! I take mine first thing in JA and try to down at least a litre of H2O with it.

----------


## northcoast

You're in the tropics man....the best thing to drink to replace electrolytes is "coconut wata" the NATURAL Gatorade, without any of the unatural additives.  Just ask for one....someone is sure to know where to get it....

----------


## yetta

Gotta agree with you Northcoast! Coconut wata is Jah's answer to rehydration. Nothing better than I know of to cleanse the heart and refresh the body. We generally have one every morning in Negril. Of course, fresh honey banana is awesome to replace potassium too!

----------


## Col. Andy & Wildcat Pam

Ask for a "cool Jelly" to get the chilled coconut water.  Then they can hit the husk with a machete and shazam you have a spoon to eat the jelly.

You are right about Alfred.  Our trips wouldn't be complete without riding with Alfred. He is one of the reasons we go to Negril.   He knows where all of the skeletons are hidden, even in our closet.

Respect,
Col. Andy

----------


## sandy-girl

> You're in the tropics man....the best thing to drink to replace electrolytes is "coconut wata" the NATURAL Gatorade, without any of the unatural additives.  Just ask for one....someone is sure to know where to get it....


Ditto

----------


## Lola

Rum-p wrote:  "When Alfred got to Xtabi (Thursday morning) we were swimming back from Rockhouse. He called me by my real first name. Lovely - what a sweet sound away from home: hearing your name called in greeting."

That's a good thing, LOLOL   :Big Grin:

----------


## Manda81

Isn't Coconut a natural laxative though .. ?? lolol

----------


## Cali

> Don't know when I'll finish.
> We leave tomorrow night (well Wednesday at 1:30AM) for Chicago and our flight to Negril.
> 
> Mrs. Peel and I will be traveling down together.


Wow...you never know what life has in store for you.  I commend you for keeping your relationship platonic while you and Mrs. Peel were in the better times of your relationships with respective spouses.  I can't wait to read the rest of your report.  Ok sorry I know the report is now about 6 pages in and I am way behind LOL.

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Thanks for the kind comments.
Yeah I got a Jelli.

I would say the reason I was all on the electrolyte jag is because of Mrs. Peel not respecting the cakes.
That has passed, but like always the really useful info comes in places where you don't expect it.

I love the salts tip.

I'll continue the report when my feet get back on the ground.
We got home last night after mid-nite (to multiple inches of snow and associated delays).
Hoho!

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Marley,
No problem! (add the accent and it will sound even more convincing)

----------


## brasi

Rum; thanks for the great report so far...btw, I tried meeting you twice...stopped and asked the guys at Xtabi security where you were...no luck...maybe next reach.

And my favorite movie ever is The Notebook.

I have no shame expressing my love for my ex...she was everything to me. Thank you for stickin' up for me  (:

----------


## gerryg123

I was lucky enough to bump into Rum a few times -- great guy .... btw, did she say yes???

----------


## irie luv

OMG! My favorite love story is The Notebook also. I cried 9 times on that movie!!

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Brasi: 
Damn! 
Next reach. . . 
Us romantics have to stick together.

Gerry:
Back at you dude.
Did you check out the "The Big Lebowski" yet?
IMO Gerry is a lot like the Dude - just more industrious.

Irie Luv:
I only go to chick flicks when required.
Mrs. Peel has always said our story is right out of a J.D. Robb (Nora Roberts) novel.
I can't speak to that.

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Hey Lola,

Lola and I met right outside Canoe (in front of Sun Island Outlet).
No we weren't partying, just a happy coincidence.

----------


## Lola

Hey Rum!  Coincidences maybe ~!

----------


## Rumrunner

I want to know too. Did she say yes???

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Gerry & Rumrunner,
Soon come on that question.
Since I inadvertently made that the crux of my report I'll build up to that.

Here's a clue: Reservations for Dinner @ Presley's.

This picture is at Canoe after Presley's

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Erratta:
Upon arrival @Xtabi we discovered a doctor bird (National bird of JA) was trapped in our room.
The fan was running full tilt.
I was scared to death we were going to wind up with minced hummingbird.
It was well after dark.
We turned off all the lights in the room (and the fan) and turned on the light in our outdoor shower.
The doctor bird took it from there.

The bird survived intact so all the way around this was a great omen for the trip ~ we were greeted by the national bird.

----------


## Patty Sather

:Big Grin:  How adorable are you two!!! Just *ADORABLE*

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

This is a doctor bird (not the same one):

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Errata:
_The early 19th century philosopher Sren Kierkegaard is widely regarded as the father of existentialism.[8][9] He maintained that the individual is solely responsible for giving his or her own life meaning and for living that life passionately and sincerely,[10][11] in spite of many existential obstacles and distractions including despair, angst, absurdity, alienation, and boredom
_
I wanted to be clear about the title to my trip report.
We all go to Negril for different reasons.
I'm mainly concerned with what makes my trip a meaningful experience for me.
There are no outside imposed rules or standards the trip has to meet other than the conditions I put on it myself.

Conversely if Gerryg had a good trip that's all that matters.
He gets to judge his trip based on what his personal expectations were, not wether or not he colored inside the imagined 
lines someone else may have set up.

I mention this because I spoke with several boardies who felt accosted by the expectations of others (on the board).  So when my trip report offends someone they will have to deal with their own disappointment, I enjoyed myself and that's why I went in the first place.  That (hopefully) explains the _existential_ part of my chosen title.

One Love!

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Patty,
I hate to say this but we never got around to taking a cave pic.
I really wanted to but time slipped away (and we stayed at Xtabi).

----------


## yellowjeep

I LOVED LOVED LOVED this post!!!  I don't get to come to Negril this year (although all of our other travel couples will be there in 4 weeks) but I'm so glad I can still read everyone elses WONDERFUL posts!  Thank you Rum and congratulations on follwing your heart  :Embarrassment:

----------


## irie luv

[QUOTE=Rum-polephoreskin;30047]Errata:
[I]The early 19th century philosopher Sren Kierkegaard is widely regarded as the father of existentialism.[8][9] He maintained that the individual is solely responsible for giving his or her own life meaning and for living that life passionately and sincerely,[10][11] in spite of many existential obstacles and distractions including despair, angst, absurdity, alienation, and boredom


I love the explanation. In a nutshell, I live my life the same way. I call it "doing you". Regardless of what others think do whats best for you and what makes you happy. I did'nt know it had a scientifical name. Existenialism...I like it. Thanks for the details of the word. You are responsible for the happiness in your life. I totally agree!!

----------


## Clarity

I just wanted to say that I'm enjoying your trip report so far and looking forward to reading more!

That's a Beautiful picture of the two of you :Smile:

----------


## Lorax2

Mr. Rum...That's deep man...Kierkegaard, nice.
Gets ya thinking...
We ALL travel for different reasons, fun, relaxation, healing, introspection,etc.
But it's a sort of personal thing isn't it ?
Nice post.
Oh, and I'll have to agree with Clarity and others...
Great pic of you and mrs. Peel at Canoe :-)
Respect, Dave

----------


## brasi

> Patty,
> I hate to say this but we never got around to taking a cave pic.
> I really wanted to but time slipped away (and we stayed at Xtabi).


I stopped at Xtabi 3 times to see you, and take my cave pic...and I *was* feeling bad bceuase my pic was too blurry to use and I never met you...Brasi FAIL. LOL. Now, don't get me wrong Rum...but now I *don't* feel so bad. You're flying from the cage of rational expectation...so I don't hold it against you that you didn't get that pic done even though you STAYED there...I admire you!

And I will adopt your philosophy on future reaches.

----------


## NEGRILJAIL

Rum ..I've enjoyed reading your posts ..however I must disagree with the existentialist philosophy .. and for the sole reason that it ascribes to doing what is good for you ..and what you want ..The problem is ..of course..that our lives intercede with others in an almost nonabsolute manner .. sure it is great to have a path/vision ...but equally important that we can accomodate others along the way ..thus the human "condition"..
  enough rambling ..carry on .. and cheers ..

----------


## brasi

Patty, I would never let ya down!

Now:
RUM, NJail, and Brasi drinking punch and Stripes...THAT'd be worth the price of admission. And I'd definitely be the dumbest guy at the table. I'd certainly learn something. And outdrink NJail hahaha

Damn Canadians! jk jk

----------


## booger

> Rum ..I've enjoyed reading your posts ..however I must disagree with the existentialist philosophy .. and for the sole reason that it ascribes to doing what is good for you ..and what you want ..The problem is ..of course..that our lives intercede with others in an almost nonabsolute manner .. sure it is great to have a path/vision ...but equally important that we can accomodate others along the way ..thus the human "condition"..
>   enough rambling ..carry on .. and cheers ..


Well said, and the challenge is finding balance....

----------


## brasi

Booger! Don't forget your Xtabi pic!!!!

----------


## tfw73

> Errata:
> _The early 19th century philosopher Sren Kierkegaard is widely regarded as the father of existentialism.[8][9] He maintained that the individual is solely responsible for giving his or her own life meaning and for living that life passionately and sincerely,[10][11] in spite of many existential obstacles and distractions including despair, angst, absurdity, alienation, and boredom
> _
> I wanted to be clear about the title to my trip report.
> We all go to Negril for different reasons.
> I'm mainly concerned with what makes my trip a meaningful experience for me.
> There are no outside imposed rules or standards the trip has to meet other than the conditions I put on it myself.
> 
> Conversely if Gerryg had a good trip that's all that matters.
> ...


I love your description.  It is so true!  We all have different needs, wants, and desires.  There is no litmus test for everyone's experiences in Negril!  The best trip I have ever had was taking our daughter when she was ten years old and watching the wonder on her face everytime she saw something new.  That may not be ANYBODY else's most fantastic moment, but it was mine.  And that is ok because we are all individuals!  

I don't know how your proposal went (haven't gotten that far yet in your TR!) but you two make a beautiful couple!  Much love and respect to you!

----------


## marley9808

> Booger! Don't forget your Xtabi pic!!!!


Yeah but it can only be of his left leg! LOL

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

I think you may be missing the point about setting your own rules.

You may treat people well because you like the way it makes you feel.
If relationships are important to you you'll probably treat your loved ones and friends well because they have value for you.

The idea of establishing your own rules does not necessarily equal anarchy.
If external rules said racial discrimination was legal/ethical would you establish your own personal rules or go with the status quo?

Ultimately we all do what we want/set our own rules (that includes being responsible to/for our families) I'm suggesting being conscious of the process.

And who thinks having fun means hurting others?

----------


## Crusher

I am with you Rum. You are the only person who can give your life meaning. If you rely on others to provide that for you, you will always be chasing the impossible. Knowing yourself and what truly makes you happy should be a goal for everyone.

----------


## NEGRILJAIL

Just my 2 measly cents Rum ... I agree with Braz-eye ..much better conversation with a few cocktails .. just saying ..maybe Braz-eye could become the next philosopher-musician ..

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Yup Negriljail, let's get back to cocktails.

*Day 2 Cont. . . .* 

Day 2 early Morning at Xtabi:



Speaking of records, Gerryg123 (aka Marathon Man) drifted through Xtabi right after our swim.  This was our first meeting and I recognized him instantly from his self portraits. He does indeed resemble a tall Van Morrison (with hair Van Morrison can only reminisce about). I introduced Mrs. Peel and myself.  Gerry confided he had been pursuing the gold medal the night before and wasn't quite 100%. He drifted away like a morning zephyr.  Scooter safe Gerry!

Christine told us (@ Just Natural) that we'd been blessed by a very positive portent and said we were best not to reveal it.  So I won't but it was a happy thought.  Mrs. Peel had enjoyed her first Jamaican breakfast and commented," I never would have guessed the ackee wasn't eggs."  Mrs. Peel is a great cook herself and she loves to eat. I thought visiting locally owned eating establishments would be a great way to introduce her to the joys of Negril.  We varied from this practice only four times in the ten days we were there (not counting airport food on the last day - delay).

At some point in the afternoon we taxied to beach. We started ay Sunbeach with the plan of making our way to Roots.  This was Mrs. Peel's first time on the beach.  Sand gravity being what it is we never made it Roots, close but no cigar store.

There was a pair of sweet young women tending bar @ Sunbeach, Sophia and Alissia (pronounced with an _s_ sound vs an _sh_ sound). Alissia bought some peanuts from a beach vendor.  She sat down at the end of the bar, to my right, and began eating them.  I asked her if they were salted?

She said yes and offered me some.  I love salted peanuts when I drink beer.  These peanuts had a paper thin, with crispy shells and were fresh roasted.  Excellent!  Allissia was kind enough to track the vendor down and we bought two more packs.  Mrs. Peel had this verdict: "These make our peanuts [U.S.] take like crap."  She then tied into the peanuts, eating shell and all.

We stayed at Sunbeach through the sunset.




A man sitting in one of the hanging chairs was kind enough let Mrs. Peel have it for a photo op.



We pushed down the beach shortly after sunset. 

Two men handed us a flyer as we were passing the Boat Bar, that was serendipitous because it was on my list of places to take Mrs. Peel.  Fadia (long A) was bar-tending.  Fadia saw a bracket Mrs. Peel uses to make her bra straps line up with her top's straps (Ladies/Fashionistas do you know what I'm talking about?).  Fadia was impressed with this bracket which led to some girl talk.

If you are unfamiliar with the Boat Bar it's worth a stop.  The bar is constructed from the bow of a grounded boat pointing out to sea.  Where the sides of the boat would be is the bar and seating.  Evening descended and I had secret dinner plans so we headed "home".  We stopped on the way at The Country Western Bar for a Jenny's special cake.

----------


## irie luv

Hard to see how "life does'nt revolve around me" has anything to do with existentialism?? Or why doing "what is good for you or doing what you want" is negative? There is nothing wrong with placing high importance on your own values and what you think is best for you. I guess it can be negative if what you want is neglecting yourself and your family...but I do not think that it what was meant by existentialism. I think most people on this board want what is best for them as well as their loved ones so they live their lives accordingling or to the best of their ability to make that happen.I am kind of shocked that anyone can find a morsel of negativity and create backlash on such a positive thread...oh well, if Rum can get backlash on this love story and the theory of living your life to the fullest, I know I will have to keep my TR off line  :Confused:  Thanks Rum for the post, glad you were welcomed by the national bird ! :Smile:

----------


## Delta

Rum loving your story!!!  I know what bracket you speak of LOL

Irie: I feel you; which is why I probably would never do one. LOL

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

_This next part could be a little tricky so I'd like to preface it by stressing that Mrs. Peel is a very straight arrow. She was a girl scout until her sophomore year of high school. She sits on an international educational board.  A few years back she was recognized as the outstanding woman in state's government (that year).  Mrs. Peel colors inside the lines except when I'm being a bad influence. Being a bad influence on her is an uphill struggle too, but I believe I'm the man for the job._

For our first surprise dinner out I got the Jenny cake for our appetizer.  We had both read about the cakes and I assumed Mrs. Peel shared my respect for the cakes potency.  Hoho!


As she told me later when I was suffering guilt after the fact," Brownies have never affected me.  I didn't think the cake would either. I was being a smart a$$." That did relieve my guilt.

It started like this, I bit off a third of the cake or less.  Before I got in the shower I handed the cake to Mrs. Peel.  When I got out of the shower I said can I have another bite.  Mrs. Peel said," I ate it."

"You're kidding."

"No big deal."

"OK . . ."

Dinner that night was going to be Bentley's Crab Shack.  Bentley's is located on Pee Wee Lane in the west end (in a Negril neighborhood). Our driver (not Alfred) dropped us off at the wrong restaurant (on Pee Wee Lane!!!!). There are only two.  Oh well.  

The people at TJ's (?) were very kind after they figured out our driver's mistake.

"We don't have crab cakes."

"Isn't this Bentley's?"

Laughter . . . "No mon." The waitress walked us out to the road and pointed up the hill to Bentley's.  Bentley's Crab Shack is on a second floor deck. It's decorated with rope lights and is definitely the most festive looking place on the street.  Bentley seemed real excited that we were there.  His kitchen area is set up behind a bar like structure on the deck, so for all intents and purposes Bentley is preparing the meal before your eyes.

It was 9:30 o'clock when we got there (more on that later).  There was a biker-looking dude from Illinois, with a shaved head, hanging around and roughly teasing Bentley.  There was Bentley's (self proclaimed) brother Congo (he looked nothing like Bentley in body or face) and a young woman.  Otherwise it was Mrs. Peel and I dining alone.

We ordered the crab cakes.  Bentley began to work his magic.  We also ordered fruit punches sans alcohol (remember my electrolyte fixation?- Although Mrs. Peel has requested I drop electrolyte talk from the report, "Romance not electrolytes").

Mrs. Peel looked up from her fruit punch and said, "I feel kind of funny."

"Can you tell me about that?"

She said, "Kind of floaty."

"Lucky", said with a Napoleon Dynamite emphasis.

"No I feel funny.  Like I'm in my chair but above it too."

"Try to go with that.  Don't let it throw you.  You're safe.  I'll take care of you."

Mrs. Peel can be quite delicate at times.  I had a good idea where this was going and it turned out I was right.  I switched into "Acid-Rescue" mode (pardon the use of an old 60's term but it fits) and tried to talk her down.  The tough guy from Illinois (he turned out to be a rough but good hearted young dude) came over to our table to ask if we minded him sparking a bong.  He got the drift of what was going on and joined the rescue party.

"Think happy thoughts", I remember him saying.

Mrs. Peel, God bless her, was trying her best to steel herself.  Rather than falling out from too much cake - like a lot of folks report - Mrs. Peel was trapped in a bout of self induced paranoia and for her, this was unfamiliar ground.

I asked Bentley for some bread, after explaining our crisis.  My thinking was some carbs might get her back on the ground.  Unfortunately she was too geeked up to actually eat it. Alfred told me a day or two later, sweet syrup is a quick fix for this particular island malady, "Drink some right down, follow with a glass of water."  The mishap got to Bentley but he joined the rescue mission, offering kind words.

Our surprise dinner was not to be.  Bentley served us heaping plates of steaming island food.  The crab cakes were covered with a thin brown sauce and appeared to be works of culinary genius.  I was stunned by the visual beauty of the feast.  Mrs. Peel had a different take: "I can't eat this."

Mrs. Peel looked up at me sadly, " I don't want to ruin the night."  She said this earnestly, without any self pity and that got to me.

I told her (in all honesty) my night isn't ruined.  I put some time into trying to convince her of this - bless her heart.  Bentley came over to the table about then and said, " Come on now you don't want to ruin your night."  He was trying to help.

I got about half way through my first crab cake ( 2nd best entree I had in Jamaica - just delicious) when Mrs. Peel said, " I have to go. I think I'm going to be sick."  I must defend her here, between freaking out and getting sick she was fighting the good fight, trying to tough it out.

Check the eyes (also note the side of bread uneaten to her right):


Unlike Mrs. Peel I am experienced (in a Jimi Hendrix kind of way) enough to understand what she was going through and appreciate the anxiety she was experiencing but I also knew it was transitory, it would pass like a cloud going over the face of the moon.

I played my man card: "Baby could you try to hang on until I finish my other crab cake?"  The food was that good.


"I'm going to be sick", became her sotto voce mantra. I get it.  Time to be gallant, time to put down the fork.  "Bentley I'm sorry but we're going to have to leave.  Can you box this (her plate) for us?"  He did an excellent job on the doggy bag, no skimping - thanks mon!!!  "And can you get us a taxi . . . quick?"

Bentley was a champ. There was no "soon come".  He sprang into action. His nephew was a route driver and arrived before Bentley got off the phone.

I helped Mrs. Peel out of the cab and back to our cottage.  Mrs. Peel expelled some fruit juice on the cottage stoop before I could unlock the door.  Within ten minutes she said, "I think I feel better."

"Cool," I said as I sluiced off the step.  I refuse to kiss and tell but I will say Mrs. Peel sprang back nicely that evening.  The next morning she was even better.

----------


## gerryg123

Ha, I can picture the scene. The bald fellow was my friend Andy, from the spear fishing expedition. Small world, eh?

----------


## Patty Sather

Miss Peel! what a trooper~ And rum , your discriptions of the events are .....just hilarious.....I hope she had you running in circles for a while anyhow~

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Gerry, that's rich.
You think Congo is really Bentley's brother?

Patty, I suppose she has, but generally I don't rattle very easily.

----------


## booger

Nice place to pick the story back up....... Also, your description of Mrs Peel reminds me of my wife. Usually walks within the lines, however will cross over once in awhile to just live a little bit... Dig your writing style phoreskin......

----------


## Clarity

oh boy I can relate to what Mrs. Peel went through!
 I had one of those brownies with Markus in Amsterdam.
I ate the entire thing. :EEK!: 
I remember spending a lot of time flat on my back in bed, clutching a bottle of water for dear life.
I was _convinced_ that if I let go of the water bottle I was going fall onto the ceiling. 
lol! never again! :Big Grin: 

I also dig your writing style and I'm looking forward to your next update!

----------


## gerryg123

of course it's his brother. They look the same except for the moustache.

----------


## Ktans

I absolutely love your report and Mrs. Peel is super endearing.......

----------


## Crusher

That's awesome.

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

I brought my field notes with me to work today.
I was going to outline the rest of my trip report - then type it up at my lightening pace.
I discovered the vacation must have blossomed on day three.
After half of day #3 I only have the most skelatal notes.

I'd be lost without my camera.
It downloaded each day into a separate folder.
So I'll structure my outline after my pictures.

I recall my worst night I literally bounced continually off Samsara's walls to maintain equilibrium.
That will be a delicate vignette to spin out (in order to protect the innocent).

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

*Day 3*(from the skeletal notes)

As I said Mrs. Peel went to bed feeling much more spritely and woke up the same way.
Can't say what we did first but it was fun.  A likkle coffee on the deck and I was putting the nooses on my ankles for a tow job.
No that's not something dirty.  We had an inflatable raft and I towed Mrs. Peel around on it.  This morning we headed North from Xtabi (toward the  7 mile beach).

The waves were rolling and swelling gently that day and I believe there was a mild north wind blowing.  I'd gotten stung by a jelly fish the day before so I was keeping a watch out for them.  Damn translucent fish (or whatever they technically are). I was wearing competitive swimming goggles and I have to say that they worked just as well as a mask and snorkel for under water viewing.

I prefer to swim the crawl stroke (sometimes erroneously called freestyle) when I can.  In open water that can be tricky because it's easy to veer off course. Mrs. Peel had the reins so that wasn't a problem.  I spotted a large school of good sized fish with an iridescent blue stripe. I also saw two lion fish on the way back.  They were in deep water, posing no threat and I didn't know yet that they were an invasive species.  I did know they were poisonous but so are jelly fish and they're a lot harder to see.

We swam to the ladder pod at Blue Castle. I don't know why I didn't pull out there for a rest, but the place gave me a strange, uncomfortable vibe. I didn't like the way people there were milling about on the land.  They seemed very unsettled, unrelaxed. I pulled a 180 in the water and we headed back for Xtabi.  It was a good swim, maybe an hour all told.

We dressed for the day and taxied to Jessie's.  We'd heard (on here of course) that there was a good restaurant next door to the Eazyrock Internet Cafe (incredibly low prices and now for sale).  The map indicated that it must be Jessie's but the map was wrong. It was a little place in between Jessie's and the Eazyrock.  There was no name above the door.  I found out later it's called Kevin's, or sometimes Paul's, or sometimes The Office.

Looking at my photos of the place I think I may have uncovered one of the reasons Jamaica (and/or Negril) appeals to all of us so strongly.  It's like stepping into a Van Gogh painting. Seriously, check the colors.  It screams Van Gogh.


Mrs. Peel impressed me here. You may think after the Jenny cake she'd be leery to try new things, not so.  She saw the curried goat on the menu and ordered it up.  

Her take: "They set the bar pretty high for the next time I have curried goat - it's delicious."  I ordered the saltfish and rice.


They had a rousing game of dominoes going on in the back room.  Bones were slammed.  Spectators kept heading back there.  Great place, we were the only tourists there.


Next we went to Eazyrock.  Mrs. Peel had been provided with really good field notes and she typed our first report there.  She does an easy 90wpm.  Jodi (sp?) was sitting on her verandah out front and since I had nothing to do while Mrs. Peel typed I asked Jodi if I could pick her brain.  Jodi does not live in Negril but comes down periodically to tend her business.  She said living in the states did not lend itself to or enhance running a business in Negril.  That's why she's selling the place.  We gossiped  about the board a little.  Then Joe the cigar King came along.  Joe is a year round ex-pat.  His advice is if you want to live in JA rent don't buy.  I think he said he lives in a gated community, his house has a garage and air conditioning - $500 a month.  Contemplate.

Next we strolled down town to the Chinyman's (Dude, the preferred nomenclature is Chinese Jamaican) for beer, Ting and vodka.  We called our daily driver (not Alfred) and asked if he could pick us up?  

"I'm by the Chinyman's now", He said.

We saw his van.  The doors were open so we unloaded our treasure and waited.

And waited.

And called him back.  

Not even a soon come.  Yes I know one has to be patient in JA but we were tipping him well and getting reamed on the fees besides.  600 JA to the Banmark(?) cambio (WE) from Xtabi???  We waited another ten minutes.  Then grabbed a route taxi - 300 JA to Xtabi no higling involved.  After that we either walked or did route taxis.  Maybe our driver was having a bad week so I won't name him.  In fact I'm not going to bad mouth or name anything that was subpar.  How do I know the person involved wasn't having a bad day or maybe I came off wrong who knows - I don't, so there's no need to point fingers.  I will mention the good places by name.

Back at Xtabi we watched the sunset from our deck,

 followed by the catamaran/tour boat parade heading north from Rick's (I assume). 
 


After the sunset spectacle we went to Seastar because Mrs. Peel wanted to check out that venue for watching the Packer game.  The cooler had broken down and they were packing the beers in ice.  There were two young men tending bar.  They were extremely pleasant and helpful and it gave you a good feeling for the bar.  I asked one about Brasi and he said (in a confidential tone) his real name is Alex.

Gerryg showed up.  He pointed out that my subs were too skinny and gave me a pre-made sub of his.  Then he proposed giving Mrs. Peel and I separate rides to Xtabi on his scooter.  God bless you Gerryg, but we'd previously discussed scooters and had come to the conclusion that one good road rash could ruin our stay.

Fortunately Gerryg had ghosted off again before we had to say no thanks.  It still points out what a great, big heart the hedonistic whirlwind is hauling around with him. NICE GUY!

We took the shuttle from Seastar back to Xtabi.  Seastar's clocks were an hour off.  Or so we thought.  Somehow my watch had gotten knocked back to CST and we were an hour late for everything the first three days.

Back at Xtabi we tied into left over lobster thermidor and Bentley's crab cakes - exquisite even cold.

Hoho!
Life is good!

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

I'm curious. 
Does anyone else agree about the Van Gogh colors of Jamaica?
Has that ever crossed your mind?

----------


## Guirigay

Great report Rum! My only problem with it is there appears to be no way you will be done with it before I leave for Jamaica in 9, did I just say IT, yes, 9 DAYS!!

Irie Luv - I'm pretty sure Rum would not have gone into detail on the definition of existentialism if he was not only prepared but anticipating, nay, desiring a little philisophical meandering from the board. I myself would probably come down a bit more on the humanism model but all philisophical models offer something to the description and understanding of the human condition. My biggest problem with existentialism, which has much merit in my mind, is it is the doorway through which certain mindsets find validity in weak arguments such as objectivism  :Smile:

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Objectivism?
Can you define that (briefly).

Actually my intent for adding Existentialism to the title was to use it as a shield against the YNDIR (You're not doing it right) posters.

----------


## Guirigay

Objectivism is the philosophy developed by Ayn Rand - Atlas Shrugged, The Fountainhead - that states the world will be a better place if we all act selfishly and exclusively in only our own self-interest. It is filled with logical fallacies...  :Smile:

----------


## NEGRILJAIL

AND Atheism ..not universal ..but a very common existetialist dogma .. Kierkegaard excluded .. "days when I feel like I'm in a play by Sartre"

----------


## Guirigay

Considering what others will think can be helpful in a decision making process but should almost never be a deciding factor in a decision...

----------


## Guirigay

And we're sidetracked!! Bring the goods Rum  :Smile:  Stories, we want stories  :Smile:

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Stories and the 9 day limit.
Man I hope I can get done before you leave.
The story has a nice climax, but I don't want to skip details that travelers may find helpful.
I get my best trip plans from the incidental details of trip reports and I do want to repay that debt.

But I hear you on the joy of saying 9 days.

Stories . . . soon come.

PS remember Ayn rhymes with swine.

----------


## Clarity

Rum - I totally agree with you about some of the interiors in Jamaica resembling Van Gogh paintings!
Like this painting:
http://image.made-in-china.com/2f0j0...ng-FG-132-.jpg

There is that intensity and strong use of primary colors, especially yellows and greens and blues. 
It's part of what I love about going to Jamaica. 
It feels like stepping into a beautiful bright expressionist painting

Really enjoying your trip report and observations.
 looking forward to your next update! :Smile:

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Clarity:
Bingo (on the hyperlink).
Those are almost the exact colors of _Kevin's_.

Later we uncover some cubism . . . seriously.

----------


## Lola

Rum, Kevin is the chef at the cookshop.  Afternoon/evening I should specify.  On Sundays I think he is up at the Beach Park, and the shop is closed.

He has made some tasty sauteed vegetables by request.  A bit pricey but fresh made.

Enjoying your story.  Any pics of your swimming ankle noose/reigns raft floating?

----------


## Guirigay

Van Gogh's bedroom Clarity, very nice  :Smile:

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

LOLA!!!!
I'm so glad you chimed in.

No pictures of the ankle nooses - they were simply a length of rope with a hangman's noose on either end.
Was that Kevin in the picture serving the food?

Look at the picture where Mrs. Peel is smiling, she's smiling because the girl behind the bar didn't want her picture taken (I asked first) so she is ducking down behind the bar.  In the un-cropped photo you can see her ponytail and a little bit of her back.

Hoho!

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

*Day 4*

We woke Saturday morning to the sounds of a Canadian invasion.  A large family group had arrived at Xtabi the night before and now they were on the cliffs. We heard them laughing and carrying on and it was infectious.  When we got up to check it out we saw Gerryg out to sea, floating on his raft.  

The Canadians were blown away by Xtabi's cliffs and were daring each other to jump. We invited one of the women up to our terrace so she could get a good angle for photographing the Canadian cliff diving team. 

The Canadians were like kids at the beach. They revved up the atmosphere.  Just as they were getting whipped up Gerryg stopped by our terrace.  We kicked it for a while, it was his last day.  He said he was leaving his raft there and that we were welcome to use it.

After Gerryg left we watched the Canadian family cliff jump for about a half hour, then ocean envy got a hold of me.  I was compelled to get in.  Mrs. Peel got in a chaise lounge and read.  When I got in the drink the Canadians were talking about snorkeling.  I told them that if they just went around the point (that separates Xtabi from 3 Dives) there was great snorkeling.  

I spit in my googles and swam out.  The swells were big that day, maybe 4 feet. In two days the sea was too rough for swimming, but for right now it was fun.  If you get out far enough to avoid the claptotis (technically standing waves - but sometimes the confused seas that happen when good sized waves hit a vertical surface) you can get a nice ride on the sea swells.  I tried body surfing but the waves weren't curling enough.  There's a water park in my home state that has a big wave generating pool.  If you get out to the deep water of the pool, and tread water the waves give you a constant rolling sensation that seems to establish residency in your inner ear.  When you get out that rolling sensation sticks with you.

I was hoping for that sensation from the big waves blowing in from the north, but that didn't happen.  Maybe the salt water made me  too buoyant.  

Swimming doesn't bother my bad leg at all, in fact when I got out of the hospital swimming  brought me back to life.. I was taking pain killers around the clock.  I had a notion swimming might help so I went to our local Y. The first trip I could barely get in the building because my leg was so damaged.  I had to walk with a cane.  It took three trips to the Y before I could complete a mile non-stop. The day I swam my first mile (post injury) my pain all but vanished.  With practice I got to the point where my leg was not a handicap in the water. I'm positive that swimming sped up my recovery and prevented me from getting caught up in pain-killers.

I fooled around in the rollers for about an hour than swam in.  Mrs. Peel was probably getting peckish.  The woman eats like she has a hollow leg.  One the Canadian guys said, " You swim like Aqua-man." It was the perfect compliment for me and I walked away grinning like a gibbering idiot.

Mrs. Peel and I headed to the beach for breakfast at Colletta's.  We made a stop for a Jenny cake. Mrs. Peel was going to get back on thehorse that threw her.  Admirable! 

Colletta's food was great.


  I looked around and saw that all the current patrons were route taxi drivers.  This became my new bench mark for locally owned restaurants: Cabs indicate good food.  This rule was proven the next day.

From Colletta's we entered the beach via Roots Bamboo.


I scanned the walls and ceiling for my daughters sign but I couldn't find it. 


From Roots we walked up the beach toward Seasplash.


What beach erosion?


Their construction was still underway so I thought I'd give "Boombastic" a try. 
(Pictures of the new bar from two angles)



 The bartender laughed when I said it and an older man who appeared to be Seasplash affiliated said to me," Say that again."I accommodated and he said, " I like hearing that." 
 

Boombastic still works, we got couple of Redstripes for an incredibly cheap price.  I took some photos of the construction,

----------


## gerryg123

Nice report. Good times, rum ....

----------


## Clarity

_..The woman eats like she has a hollow leg..._
 LOL!
I'm going to use that one.

I'm really enjoying your report and pics

I'm shocked at the erosion on the beach though! That's crazy! :EEK!:

----------


## justchuck

I certainly hope you and Mrs. Peel are able to travel to Negril again soon.  You write a great report!

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

then we headed back down to Sunbeach.  We spent time talking with Dennis the menace and people that drifted through the bar.  We met a Canadian boardie there (Beachcomber).  After a while we got to talking with Neal.  He was sitting behind the bar apparently doing some kind of bookkeeping.  He said he was family of the owners.  He talked about his schooling (computer science?) and said Jody's helper at Eazyrock was his cousin.  After a while he brought out his parrot.
Attachment 9097

Hold on can the sun really be setting? 




How did we stay here so long? 



Is it sand gravity?


We stopped at MI yard on the way home. We had beers with ice and caught the breeze on the porch. I started thinking, _I'm running out of days. I haven't planned the, I'm groping for a name here, proposal dinner(?).  I want something to rock her, something that could only happen on this island._

----------


## davevols

That first picture with the sun, boat and rope is incredible, thanks for posting.

----------


## brasi

Love this report! Or as Tic would say..lurve... :Big Grin:   Spectacular pics!

I must admit, I am feeling like I need to study up on my art and philosophy...gosh! Add "highly intelligent" to the adjectives describing Negril.com boardies!

Rum: I am betting the Seastar bartender was Randy. Great staff at that place...can't wait to go back...

I'm looking forward to reading about how you popped the question!

----------


## Lady Jane

YES!YES!YES! I dig the colours so much in Jamaica. I studied some Art History. Looking forward to your Cubism pics.
Great report, I really like your style of writing

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

LJ:The cubism is a bit of a stretch but it is close.
I don't want to build it out of proportion.
Did you know early in Hemingway's career he was viewed as a Cubist writer (Particularly "In Our Time")? 

Brasi: I checked with Mrs. Peel (much better with names) it was Randy and Alvin. She thought Randy was the more quiet of the two, she describes Alvin as tall and lanky with a ready smile.

----------


## Lola

RUm ~ no, that is not Kevin.  Kevin is younger, bald-head, not so tall.  I don't recognize the man serving food in your photo, but I don't go to the place much.  

I love your report all the extra commentary you have going through it.

What happened to your leg, was it an auto accident?

----------


## brasi

Yes...Randy is shy...but don't be fooled.

In my trip report, I mention Randy...as the Seastar guy....who I saw in Belmond.

'Nuff said but...he has game. His game is "having no game." LOL He is a GREAT guy, really cool.

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Clarity: Are you saying I can dust off all my hoary old cliches and you'll think they're fresh.  Sounds like a generation gap.  Hoho!

JustChuck and Gerryg: I'm ready to do it again, let's go . . . oh yeah $, nevermind, well soon come.

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Lola,
In short Dr.'s and medicine ruined a near perfect leg.
I was taking a blood thinning medication, a hematologist decided I didn't need it, when the next blood clot formed (it's always funny to use that phrase in context with Jamaica) the local emergency room didn't believe me (I went there on two separate occasions/days).  A small blood clot high in my femoral vein (whatever you call the vein that runs next to the femoral artery) -in the inside of my upper leg spread to extend from my lower abdomen down to mid-calf.  The pain was excruciating.  After five days my GP sent me to the closest big city and I got treatment.  A week in the hospital and over a year off work.  Initially my leg felt like  a piece of cooked meat.  All the valves in that major vein were ruined. To this day I have to wear that stocking (if I'm upright on land) you saw me in (near Sun Island).  That thing is so hot (temperature-wise).

Oops TMI
But thank you for asking.

----------


## Rasthai

Great report- Mrs. peel's a real trooper! Where exactly is the beach erosion picture taken?

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

You should see Mrs. Peel in a sea kayak on Lake Superior in four foot breaking waves, or camping in the Boundary Waters with Tic-toc nails, or hiking a  mountain trail in the Saguaro National Park.  Um, yeah she IS a trooper.

Some boardie will recognize the place with the sea wall, I can tell you it's in between Roots and Seasplash.

----------


## Maryann

Finally had time to catch up on your trip report and enjoying it immensely!

----------


## gerryg123

Yes, Rum, you're doing a great job .... really good details .... BTW, at Xtabi, you might have had the best room ever -- right on the CLiffs and closest to the bar, you can't beat that ....

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Gerryg,
I think you're right about room 6, it puts you right into most of the sea action.

BTW the raft disappeared before we could use it.
I formed search party but it was gone.
Ours was serviceable but we'd have to stop occasionally to re-inflate it (at sea).

----------


## gerryg123

Ya, it blew off the lower Cliffs and floated away .... Omar told me it was headed to Cuba ....

----------


## Lola

Rum, that's a story!  When I was walking in your direction before we met I thought: 'people do what they have to do and they still have a good time!'

Is that wall new at Mariposa?  With the Boat Bar just beyond it in the photo?

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

South of the wall I think.

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

*Day 5 (Sunday)*

I wake up and the room temperature is perfect, warm but not dry.  What's going on?  Oh yeah I'm in Jamaica. Woo hoo!  I check the seas from the verandah.  The waves have built over night and the north wind is stronger.  I'm not swimming this morning.  Mrs. Peel wakes up and we have coffee on the verandah.

Mrs. Peel is hungry.  Where does she put it?  I suggest "Sips and Bites".

"Can we walk there?" she asks.

Pretty soon we're hoofing it up the road.

Road in front of Xtabi (early in the AM)


As we're walking, I find a restaurant you could only find in Jamaica.  It's intimate, romantic and painted in bold colors. I talk Mrs. Peel into moving ahead while I stop to talk to  the owner.  I make reservations for Tuesday night.  The owner asks for a 1000 $J, which may seem odd but I'll explain why later.  She'll never forget that I proposed in Jamaica or the place I chose for the event. 

Just a little way down the road I get a jelli (green coconut) and drink it without the straw, what's a little mess on your face when your having fun. "Sips and Bites" appears on the left.


Wow, not only Van Gogh colors but a likkle Fauvism thrown in for good measure.


Hitler absolutely hated Fauvism and I have a strong suspicion he would have hated Jamaica too.  

I look in the parking lot and see a lot of red plates - the harbinger of good food.   "Sips and Bites" has to be one of the prettiest locally run restaurants in all of Negril. 
 

Just word of warning if you're planning on eating there the folks who run it are 7th Day Adventists so they're not open on Saturdays.  The food was grand.

After breakfast we head back to Xtabi.  This is Mrs. Peel's big day, her team, the Packers (boo-hiss), are playing the Giants tonight.  We've already scoped out Seastar and we'll be heading there for the game.  You ever notice when you watch a game at a sports bar you tend to drink more than you would watching the game at home?  I know I do.  Our plan was to eat at Xtabi before the game hoping to coat our stomachs.  I had my third best meal of the trip that day, lunch, a simple conch burger with calaloo, but it was an orgasmic meal.  Thanks Xtabi, you've blown my mind again.

Sunset from Seastar's bar


Chris (Seastar's owner?) was sitting at a table with his pretty wife(?) getting ready to eat dinner while watching the game.  I thought there'd be more fans there but only about ten people showed up for the game.  The game was a big disappointment for Mrs. Peel (I did not personally feel her heartbreak).

Things were about to get weird.  A couple (close to my age) were sitting to our immediate right, I had been making noises like I too felt bad for the Packers. At some point they asked if we were from their home state?  I told them yes and they asked where I lived.  When I named the very small town the man's eyes got big.

"No way," he said.

"Why," I asked.

"I have relatives there," he said, and he named them.  Not only were they our next door neighbors but I'd played cards with the guy he mentioned (a third cousin).  Even weirder his cousin (a chronic reprobate) had lost his house and we'd bought it at a sheriff's auction.  "Fatty" (his Jamaican name) eased our minds by confirming what we already knew: his cousin was the black sheep of the family.  Fatty (he's not fat so one can only guess at what the name means - hoho) and his wife told us they were semi--ex-pats, living in Negril six months out of the year.  
That makes complete sense to me.

----------


## Biggs of the week

Fatty a good Wisconsin peep !

----------


## NikkiB

I'm thoroughly enjoying this trip report and your writing style.  Only a couple more weeks before I'm sitting on the beach enjoying some good books and cold beer!

----------


## Lola

Ahhh, Fatty & wife, you met a great couple!!  Hey Rum, I'm from Wisconsin too  :-)

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Lola,
Deb, isn't it?

I don't know Lola, you always seem swathed in an air of mysterious coincidence, some kind of Merlin-like fog.

----------


## bbcamp2

> ...an air of mysterious coincidence...


I will have to remember this and use it sometime... :Wink:

----------


## irieworld

I love Sips and Bites. I sat at that same table my last trip and had some of the best escovitch fish ever. I have never had a bad meal there. Love their brown stew chicken also.

----------


## Jbizek

Loving the story, saving info for my trip. Country and Western Bar for Jenny Cake, took note. Though had such at Jenny's back in '10 and wasn't impressed, perhaps these are better?

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

*DAY (6) Monday*

Alfred opened the door to his van.  He was taking us to Rockland Bird Sanctuary. I’d never been further than Negril before.  The only Jamaican country I’d ever seen was the old Mo-Bay rd. to Negril (with the ganja bridge) and now on this trip, the new road that sold the sea views to the highest bidder.

Verdant is the most apt description of the country side. 
 

We headed out of Negril on the road to Sav.  Alfred announced Likkle London, as it hove into view.   It was the first time I’d noticed a Jamaican actually using that term. As we rolled along Alfred gave us a tour of Jamaican flora.  He stopped the van at one point so I could get a shot of an honor-system-breadfruit-stand.

Breadfruit speaks loudly of Jamaica's history.


Mrs. Peel didn’t know that breadfruit wasn’t native to the island.  I told her that in the late 1700’s the HMS Bounty had sailed from England for Tahiti.  The purpose of the trip was to obtain live Tahitian breadfruit plants and ship them on to Jamaica.  Why was England engaged in this botanical experiment?  Unfettered (if you’ll excuse that expression in this sad case), free market, capitalism demanded a cheap, easily grown food to feed the Jamaican slaves. 

To keep the plants alive on the long voyage the Bounty’s Captain cut the working sailors water ration to intolerable levels.  Finally the sailors could take it no more and they mutinied.  Captain Bligh and the breadfruit were thrown overboard, Bligh unlike the breadfruit was put in an open (23 Ft.) launch (essentially a lifeboat) with 18 loyal (to the crown anyway) followers.  In an absolutely Herculean effort of seamanship Bligh managed to sail this small boat back to the arms of the empire (landing in East Timor- a Dutch possession).   Ultimately Bligh was reassigned to the HMS Providence and completed the mission of bringing breadfruit to the W. I.  Upon breadfruit’s introduction the slaves refused to eat it.   Neither Mrs. Peel nor I imagined that the significance of breadfruit in Jamaica would come full circle by our tour’s end. 

In Sav we stopped just past the hospital for some coco bread.  Alfred bought it and shared with us (our first taste).  He explained a Jamaican theory about breakfast.  Alfred said that if you ate something heavy like coco bread or fritters for breakfast, it took a long time to digest and kept you from getting hungry before lunch - important if you’re working in the fields cutting sugarcane.



Our tour then wound on through Ferris Cross, Galloway and so on through Anchovy (located curiously inland) and on to the Rockland’s Bird Sanctuary located at the top of a seemingly un-navigable, narrow, ill maintained mountain road.  Alfred’s driving abilities came to the front as he wheeled that big van up a road that would have challenged a motocross rider.

Then our cares were washed away.  It’s hard to explain the serenity of Rockland’s, it’s close to intoxicating.  Within seconds we were seated in the arbor, surrounded by bird feeders, and native birds.  The feeders were visited by Jamaican Orioles, Bananaquits, Orangequits, a Jamaican Woodpecker and two kinds of doves. 



Orangequit


Jamaican Woodpecker



(poorly focussed) Jamaican Oriole


Oliver, our host, seated us then took a chair for himself.  He began the hard part of his job, calling in the Dr. Birds.  Oliver assumed a soft, falsetto voice and began his gentle coaxing, “birdie, birdie,  here birdie. . . etc.”.  I thought to myself I don’t care how much he makes this must be the best job in the world.  His blood pressure must be perfect.


More to follow . . .

----------


## justchuck

This is great reading!  I'm looking forward to reading about your next visit to Sips n Bites . . .

----------


## gerryg123

Very good reporting with Clarity-style photos interspersed ... Not bad my friend .... It was good to spend the last part of my vacation with you while you were on your first part .... Though you did seem to warm up to the place rather quickly. ... You're a true Negril pro, Rum.

----------


## Clarity

_“Wow, not only Van Gogh colors but a likkle Fauvism thrown in for good measure.”_ 

Love it! 
You know a lot about Art, Rum..
You mentioned you were a teacher. 
I can tell by your vocabulary, you have a great way with words! 
What do you teach?




> Oliver, our host, seated us then took a chair for himself.  He began the hard part of his job, calling in the Dr. Birds.  Oliver assumed a soft, falsetto voice and began his gentle coaxing, “birdie, birdie,  here birdie. . . etc.”.  I thought to myself I don’t care how much he makes this must be the best job in the world.  His blood pressure must be perfect.
> More to follow . . .


I agree! 
Love the pics!
I really want to go to Rockland Bird Santuary so I’m eager to read more about it!
Please keep it coming! :Big Grin:

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Then the Dr. (bird) arrived.  They buzzed in. They buzzed out. They buzzed back in again, and then lit in nearby trees.  Mrs. Peel and I each held an Appleton miniature filled with sugar water. The bottle was capped and the caps were neatly punctured so the Dr. Bird could dip his bill.


The tongue of a hummingbird (Dr. Birds are hummingbirds) is long and resembles the pistol of a flower but when it leaves the hummingbirds mouth it essentially divides in half length-wise.  


Each side resembles a hollow straw except the sides of the hummingbirds tongue are split. They open when they contact fluid then zip closed once their tongue is loaded.  The H/B’s tongues flick sugar water 20 x a second.


Wing beats up to 90 x a second.  Heart rates can exceed 1200 beats a minute.  We are blessed in this world, I’m pretty sure we don’t deserve it.


I was completely moved by the experience.  A wild bird landing on your finger is a complete marvel.  I felt touched by god (yet “we [I] believe in nothing Lebowski”). There is a you-tube video of a young woman crying as she is immersed in the Rockland’s experience.  I’m sure she was overwhelmed with emotion, I was nearly crying myself.
Another couple entered the arbor while we were there.  No problem, there were enough birds to go around.  It seems you can stay until another (large) group comes along.  We sat there and absorbed the wonder for probably an hour and a half.  When another loaded tour bus arrived.  Oliver gently led us away to investigate the grounds, while the new group with another guide took over the arbor.

----------


## Crusher

That's one of the coolest things I have seen on here. What a great experience!  :Smile:

----------


## Lady Jane

Terrific! Loving all of this. I have had chickadees land on my palm to eat seeds but NEVER fed a Humming Bird before. Looks so cool

----------


## NikkiB

Thanks for posting about Rockland and for including such wonderful pics!  I've not heard of it before so it's now on the to do list.

----------


## Guirigay

Wow Rum! Now I have a bit of a dilemma. I've been planning on just one road trip this reach and was really settled on Mayberry Falls but the bird sanctuary looks amazing. Hummingbirds landing on your hand?!? That's incredible and probably a pretty romantic experience and memory as well  :Smile:  I'm pretty sure we'll end up at the falls - Daisy, Markus and Jamar's descriptions and photos were amazing, but this does present a bit of a quandry. The lady loves birds... and waterfalls...

----------


## T&A

I have thought about going to the bird sancturay before but this certainly clinches it for me. Next reach we will be going there for sure. Looks amazing!
      Thanks Rum....

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Lady Jane,
I've had a chickadee do that too.
It's the same with a hummingbird (they're just more exotic), but the thrill is the same.

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Guirigay,
Bring your Binocs to the falls, I'm sure you'll get some quality bird watching in.

----------


## Col. Andy & Wildcat Pam

Great pix Rum. A caution to anyone wanting to visit the Bird Sanctuary, they keep unusual hours. Twice we have attempted to go but the opening/Closing times thwarted us.

Respect,
Col. Andy & "Wildcat" Pam

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

I'm glad so many people are contemplating Rocklands.
It was absolutely our best planned activity.

My favorite thing is being in the water, but on land Rocklands was special.

If you plan a trip there make sure there are no cruise ships in Mo-bay on the day you're going.
I think Alfred told us cruise ships are not in Mo-bay on Mondays and that's how we planned our trip.
I'm not sure that's a constant rule though, so it is worth checking.
You could easily loose the quality of the experience if you were mobbed.
Also get there as early as possible - always better for birding.

----------


## Guirigay

Binoculars! totally slipped my mind, now on the packing list.

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Binocs are handy for sea watching too.

----------


## WiscoJudy

Another fine Wisconsinite here...   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Patty Sather

> Wow Rum! Now I have a bit of a dilemma. I've been planning on just one road trip this reach and was really settled on Mayberry Falls but the bird sanctuary looks amazing. Hummingbirds landing on your hand?!? That's incredible and probably a pretty romantic experience and memory as well  I'm pretty sure we'll end up at the falls - Daisy, Markus and Jamar's descriptions and photos were amazing, but this does present a bit of a quandry. The lady loves birds... and waterfalls...


My 2 cents worth , and can be worth a dollar to some..lol....
I have been to both ....But if i had to only pick one it would be hard , I would pick Mayfield falls ..for the fact I love the out doors (which they both are) But with mayfield you can be active in whats going on....where as Rockland  and all its fabulous calm, you have to wait and hope something comes along ..which it did ...hope this didnt confuse things.. :Smile:

----------


## TiCtOc

Oh finally got my internet hooked up today and briefly flicked through this what looks an amazing report and saw my name jump out at me on page 13 and 14 how exciting LOL now I will dedicate tomorrow morning to catching up on this report and what I have been missing, it looks a good 'un

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Tic-toc,
You were a big influence on our trip.
I can't tell you how many pairs of shoes Mrs. Peel packed (including some stilettos).

At one point when Mrs. Peel was packing (I was videoing) she said, " Don't shoot my toes I haven't had my [toe] nails done yet."

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Here are a few shots of Rockland's Feeding Station grounds:

Jamaican doves (very similar to Mourning Dove - but the tail is shorter)



Giant jungle grown begonias


Calla Lily (?)


Pink Begonia Flowers


This man seems to be picking breadfruit


We stopped at this Jerk stand for lunch.


We told Alfred we'd pop for lunch.  All he wanted was the soup.  He recommended it to us.  I heard the name of the soup but Mrs. Peel didn't.  She ordered it on Alfred's say-so.  She found this big chunk in the soup and bit into it.  She thought the texture was strange and asked me what the big chunk was.  "Well it's Chicken foot and cow skin soup, so I'm guessing that's a chunk of cow skin."

"Want some more?" she asked.


Look at the fruit arrayed on the stone shelves.  Alfred bought some finger bananas from this man.


More to follow

----------


## yetta

OMG, I love those likkle bananas....I learned a new name for them..we were told they were honey banana....What ever they are called, they are super great!!!  Loving your report and can't wait fi more.  :Smile:

----------


## Patty Sather

Those bananas.................... :EEK!:  I would wish for a bunch in my dream tonight!

----------


## Clarity

> She found this big chunk in the soup and bit into it. She thought the texture was strange and asked me what the big chunk was. "Well it's Chicken foot and cow skin soup, so I'm guessing that's a chunk of cow skin."


ACK!! :EEK!: 
Enjoying all the beautiful pictures! Especially the ones from Rockland Bird Santuary!
Thank you! Keep it coming Rum! :Big Grin:

----------


## poolguywindsor

I was afraid to read this, as I thought I might not understand it ! ( not big into itellect! lol) Anyway am enjoing the read! Guess i am with Brassi on that, any way carry on.  Oh the speacial cake, hats off to Mrs. Peel, I had half last trip, never again, missed the last night of my trip, was suppose to drop something off to Fatty and that didnt happen, i was out for the night.

----------


## RockRobster

[QUOTE=poolguywindsor;33486]I was afraid to read this, as I thought I might not understand it ! ( not big into itellect! lol) Anyway am enjoing the read! Guess i am with Brassi on that, any way carry on.  Oh the speacial cake, hats off to Mrs. Peel, I had half last trip, never again, missed the last night of my trip, was suppose to drop something off to Fatty and that didnt happen, i was out for tV[QUOTE
]

BOARDIE DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That is becoming too common a cry...please folks...just nibble on the cake until you can judge its effect on you. Gulping 1/2 down is not good experimentation!  Be careful....be safe....be well....be happy!

----------


## justchuck

You write a great report,  it's a lot of fun reading of your adventures and the pics are wonderful!

----------


## Jbizek

> I was afraid to read this, as I thought I might not understand it ! ( not big into itellect! lol) Anyway am enjoing the read! Guess i am with Brassi on that, any way carry on.  Oh the speacial cake, hats off to Mrs. Peel, I had half last trip, never again, missed the last night of my trip, was suppose to drop something off to Fatty and that didnt happen, i was out for the night.


This I need to hear more about. We visited Jenny's in 2010 and got nothing out of it. We're not regular consumers so I can't figure it out. Perhaps someone could pm me the best place for them, would be most grateful! :Big Grin:

----------


## belfar3

Wow, incredible story, excellent writing.  When does the movie come out?    I just joined this forum recently and will be vacationing in Jamaica for the first time at the end of this month, celebrating our 25th Anniversary.   I  love Jamaica and havn't even been there yet because of these posts on this board from all of you wonderful people.   This is better than reading a good book.

----------


## gerryg123

> This man seems to be picking breadfruit


Dat true, but the poor guy can't find his bowl 'cause it's on top of his head, lol ....

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

*Day 6 cont . . .*

Anything is going to pale in comparison to Rocklands, our next stop did.  There isnt a lot up near Rocklands in the way of attractions; at least that you can squeeze into a day trip.  Roaring River (Shrewsbury) does not always roar, sometimes (like when we were there) it doesnt even whisper.  Be advised!

I would have been happy just driving back to Negril and listening to Alfred talk about native flora.  Alfred dropped us off at the entrance, what exactly we were charged for Im still not sure.  As he dropped us off Alfred glanced around, seeing a young thin man in a plaid shirt, he said, Oh, Rasta Robert, go with him.  The look on Alfreds face said he was less than convinced of his own advice.

We paid an official looking young man our entrance fee and got in tow with Rasta Robert.  Rasta Robert asked the official looking young man for the key.  The young man looked hard at Rasta Robert for a moment, like he was weighing whether or not he'd give Rasta Robert the key. Rasta Robert's expression indicated the matter was in doubt as well. The Young man demonstrating reluctance then handed Rasta Robert the key.




Robert explained wed missed the boat on the rivers roar.  He showed us the big spring that provides water for the village.  The crystal water boiled up from the earth.  "The village gets its drinking water from this spring, you can't swim here."  He then gave us a vague idea of where we could swim and assured us it was no where close by.  The rivers banks (above the spring) contained only sand and dusty gravel.  The rainy season was over.

Rasta Robert had at least a rudimentary knowledge of botany.  He pointed out a fig parasite enveloping an innocent cotton tree (the kind fishing boats/canoes are carved from). . . 


cacao beans (still on a tree) . . .


 and plant leaves used as Jamaican seasoning (allspice?).  He asked us if we wanted to see the caves or village first.

It was very hot, for that reason I thought the caves may be a good place to finish.  The stocking I have to wear on my damaged leg is essentially a rubber sleeve.

It slows my bodys ability to radiate heat or cool itself via the evaporation of perspiration.  I walk a lot back home (to and from work  6 miles a day but its much cooler there).  The noon heat in Jamaica is different.  I mention this because things were about to get weird.  Even now it's hard to sort out.  I _may_ have gotten overheated on the walk.  Judge for yourself.

Robert said wed walk through the village then go on to the Blue Hole.  As we started on the road through the village we were met by Roberts friend the cold cut man (the way Rasta Robert pronounced cold cuts ended with a "_ja_" sound).  The cold cut man seemed to materialize right out of the bush.  He was dressed all in black and sported a Cheshire Cat smile.  After some introduction he offered me a submarine sandwich for $10 U.S.  I told Rasta Robert that wouldn't fly.  Eventually I got a healthy sub for $5, but not before Rasta Robert asked if I wanted some tobacco in my sub.  In the old days Rastas used to rail against the British practice of cutting their cold cuts with tobacco.  I remember an interview with Bob Marley (read who knows where) when he became incensed at the idea of putting tobacco in a sub, down right pi$$ed. I passed, hey I'm old school.

IMO most of the cold cuts being hustled in Negril are schwag.  With the exception of a fat sub Gerryg gave me, I ran into nothing in Negril that held a candle to to medical grade cold cuts we can get at home.  If you don't partake at home you may think the beach schwag is just fine.Don't get me wrong, everything doesn't have to be overproof.  Remember the old, old days when you could get a $15 Oz. of Mexican cold cuts, with the attendant light buzz that didn't knock you out, but just made a party more fun. The beach schwag goes great with sipping beer in abar while you're chillin', but at least once it day it's nice to _"turn I loose, cause the rain is fallin' . . .kaya, kaya_".  I did not give the cold cut mans wares the proper respect.  I was about to have a Mrs.-Peel's-cake-moment and I never saw it coming.

----------


## Jbizek

Now you got my attention!

----------


## RockRobster

Oh no......BOARDIE GOING DOWN!!!!!

----------


## tfw73

Crap, I must be dense....it took me about ten seconds to wonder why in the heck he was eating a sub sandwich!  LOL

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

I'm not trying to crack on Roaring River.  Later I'll mention some positive things my daughter said about her side trip there, but I personally had a weird experience, and an unaffected (Jamaican virgin) Mrs. Peel said it was less than overwhelming.  

It was the early afternoon on a Monday and we were the only travelers there.  As we hiked through the village even the locals were staying out of the sun.  Occasionally someone would pop out to see if we needed a beer, but except for us the road/path we trod was dead .  I was gently pulling on my new sub, as we walked along.  Mrs. Peel and Rasta Robert share similar body types.  I've noticed over the years that people with this body type seem to have to restrain themselves from skipping when they're on a long hike.  I'm not troubled by this problem.  If I set my pace at a plod I can go all day and skipping won't even pop into my head. I think people built like me are meant for the water.

Over hill and dale we hit that dusty trail.  I was fanning myself with my straw hat.  It was very warm.  Robert and Mrs. Peel were unaffected.  We approached a wide shaded spot in the road.  There was a house (as my smoke fogged brain recalls it anyway) with a fence of planks surrounding the back of it.  "This is the Blue Hole," Rasta Robert announced triumphantly. He inserted his skinny fingers between the planks in an attempt to pry them apart, thus affording us a view of this natural wonder.  Our view was limited, but it looked like an empty swimming pool.  The fence was chained, Robert did not have a key.  I began to feel like a kid at a carnival side-show, when it dawns on him that the ballyhooed five legged pony is probably just a well endowed Shetland rather than a true freak of nature.

OK, we've seen the "Blue Hole", caves next?  Rasta Robert said something about following the trail as it looped around and eventually wound its way back to the caves.  I looked up ahead, addled as I was, my sense of direction told me any loop was going to be longer than simply turning around and heading back.  We set out but didn't get too far when I started to worry about electrolytes and such (Yeah, I know I'm not supposed to mention electrolytes anymore but that's what was playing inside my smoked meat affected brain pan).  

"Um Robert, why don't we just turn around?"  This notion seemed to take Robert by surprise.  I was already smarting a little over his promise of "THE BLUE HOLE" vs _the reality of the blue hole in the ground behind a fence I could barely see through_.  Cold cut induced paranoia?  Whatever the cause I was feeling a little scammed by the Blue Hole in particular and Roaring River in general.  Alfred's look (at Robert), the fee taker's disdain, the waste of time that was the blue hole viewing experience, all fueled my growing cynicism regarding our guide.

As we walked back I began to feel panicky (cake anyone?). Fortunately we'd packed water.  I was calmed by the water, it should be able to ward off heat stroke, right?  We had to climb up the side of a rock outcropping to get to the cave's entrance.  This where the key came into play.  I was overcome with fear of heatstroke as we climbed up to the cave opening.  I was counting on that Cave-of-the-Mounds rush of cool air upon entry.  It was not be. The cave air instead felt hot and stale.  I'm going to fall out any second was the mantra inside my head.  The intrepid Robert pressed on into the bowels of the earth.  The earth's bowels felt like bowels to me, hot and claustrophobic. I told Mrs. Peel my fear of heat stroke. She deflated me with the skill of a surgeon - "Maybe you got too high from that fatty."  WOW, me a virtual walking "Jimi-Hendrix-experience laid low by a fatty? "No dude" to quote Brandt, "we did not consider that."  Hoho!, how the mighty have fallen.

Mrs. Peel was up with Robert while I lagged behind considering my options.  I followed slowly.  We came to a low hanging arch, with maybe three feet of clearance between the floor of the cave and the top of the arch.  Robert told us "to "bend down low", and we crab walked a good 20 feet through the arch.  The other side opened to a huge room but the air was still stale and hot.  There was a pathway off to the right that was artificially lit.  I quit the tour here.   Mrs. Peel and Robert followed the path.  There was a murky pool around the corner (according to Mrs. Peel) where Robert told her she could take a dip.  Mrs. Peel told me later she found the suggestion a little scary because the water was murky and the room eerie.  The cave at that point reminded her of a bears den.  She was afraid of what might (however irrational) pop out of the gloom.

We emerged from the cave and walked back to the fee taking building.  There was some welcome shade there.  The young man taking fees had been joined by another young man, both were seated at the admission table.  Rasta Robert gave back the key. Then came over to where we were sitting and started some small talk.  I peeled off 1000 J and gave it him for a tip - his only fee.  I think it was a bad tip but at the time I was not kindly disposed toward Rasta Robert.  Rasta Robert left the shade we were sitting in and headed toward the gate that led to the road.  "Good bye Robert", we said.

"Yeah good bye Robert," the young men at the admission table said in a tone of voice that could be described as mocking or taunting, flavored with tones of unbridled disdain.  We never uncovered their intent. It is a Jamaican mystery. 

If the story has a moral, it's probably something like: The Schwag on the beach does not represent all Jamaican cold cuts, be advised.

In defense of Roaring River let me give my daughter's take on the place.  She found the river roaring.  She said when she went in the cave the water was above the arch. If you wanted to see the second room you had to swim under the arch.  She said she'd been advised if she panicked while swimming through she was on her own.  I'm so glad I didn't know she did this at the time.  Her take was that Roaring River was totally worth the bother.  Please consider her take as well as mine if you're contemplating Roaring River.  If cave diving is your thing you might have a good time there - just make sure the river is roaring before you go.

The whole point of our junket was Rockland's so the lack of meaning we found at Roaring River didn't put a damper on our day and Mrs. Peel got a little _come-up_ out of the whole adventure.

----------


## marley9808

> Crap, I must be dense....it took me about ten seconds to wonder why in the heck he was eating a sub sandwich!  LOL


Nope, you are not alone....I was reading along thinking....wow, this guy really loves cold cuts!
Hahahaha
Then I realized...Oh, ok, I get it! But yeah, this guy really loves cold cuts! LOL

----------


## tfw73

> nope, you are not alone....i was reading along thinking....wow, this guy really loves cold cuts!
> Hahahaha
> then i realized...oh, ok, i get it! But yeah, this guy really loves cold cuts! Lol


lol!

----------


## canuk cpl

I was wondering the same thing, many a vegetable, electric lettuce, special spinach, cabbage rolls, even shake and bake, coldcuts is a new one for me. Enjoying all the same, good read mon, Cheers!!!

----------


## marley9808

Electric lettuce....omg never heard that one before, but I love that!!! That one is good!
Ha!

----------


## ackee

> Dat true, but the poor guy can't find his bowl 'cause it's on top of his head, lol ....


Love  seeing Jayhay thru ur binocs...great story telling  ... 
what di man in the pic has, is  more likely a "Jackfruit"" than it is a "breadfruit" 
link..
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=jackfruit&FORM=BIFD

----------


## poolguywindsor

I was thinking gees I have not had a good sub in Jamaica since 1989, any one remember Shakey,s?

----------


## tfw73

Honestly, the first thought in my head was Subway...as messed up as that is!  lol

----------


## Jbizek

Great story! Though sorry it laid into you, that musta been nor helluva sandwich!

----------


## Clarity

> I began to feel like a kid at a carnival side-show, when it dawns on him that the ballyhooed five legged pony is probably just a well endowed Shetland rather than a true freak of nature.


LOL!

Sorry to hear that scary sub sandwich experience! I can't even step off the hotel balcony after eating a big sub. Crawling through a dark cave would totally freak me out. 

You've just  inspired me to share my own sub experience. It involved albino bats on our 5th night in Negril... 

P.S. Like everyone else, I also was initially confused... _sprinking tobacco into the Cold cuts??_ haha

----------


## booger

> LOL!
> 
> Sorry to hear that scary sub sandwich experience! I can't even step off the hotel balcony after eating a big sub. Crawling through a dark cave would totally freak me out. 
> 
> You've just  inspired me to share my own sub experience. It involved albino bats on our 5th night in Negril... 
> 
> P.S. Like everyone else, I also was initially confused... _sprinking tobacco into the Cold cuts??_ haha


No tabacky in the wacky tobaccy! The cold cuts on the beach are not nearly as nice as the cold cuts up in Orange Hill.

----------


## me no sen

My Boardie Down story
Halloween 2004 at LTU. All the usual suspects were there. I struck up a conversation at the bar. My new friend told me that he brought his cold cuts into the country from the US.. He also stated that he was on the cover of Cold Cutts Times more than once. He also spends Thanksgiving week in Amsterdam each year. I didn't get the hints. 
He was a generous fellow, sharing his cold cuts will other patrons at the bar. I was able to drive to TPen. 
Then Boardie Down. 
A glass of sugar wata brings you back quickly. 
However, this sudden drop in glucose levels cannot be good. 
Everyone please take care!!!!

----------


## Joe Trinidad

[QUOTE=RockRobster;33494]


> I was afraid to read this, as I thought I might not understand it ! ( not big into itellect! lol) Anyway am enjoing the read! Guess i am with Brassi on that, any way carry on.  Oh the speacial cake, hats off to Mrs. Peel, I had half last trip, never again, missed the last night of my trip, was suppose to drop something off to Fatty and that didnt happen, i was out for tV[QUOTE
> ]
> 
> BOARDIE DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That is becoming too common a cry...please folks...just nibble on the cake until you can judge its effect on you. Gulping 1/2 down is not good experimentation!  Be careful....be safe....be well....be happy!


That was a hilarious day, great entertainment!! LOL (He was warned by yours truly.. The answer was.. I'm bigger than she is.. LOL I've got more body mass).. Famous last words.  Added to the memorable moments in Negril! Bwahahahahahahahahahhahaha (Where's my jerk pork?  "We put the tables together" Whoa!, This fish keeps on multiplying, I take a bit and LOOK There's MORE).. bwahahahah

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

In cases of acid rescue sugar water or sweet syrup.
OK for real emergencies or greenhorns otherwise . . .

IMO if you catch a wave *THAT* good - ride it

----------


## Patty Sather

[QUOTE=Joe Trinidad;33853]


> That was a hilarious day, great entertainment!! LOL (He was warned by yours truly.. The answer was.. I'm bigger than she is.. LOL I've got more body mass).. Famous last words.  Added to the memorable moments in Negril! Bwahahahahahahahahahhahaha (Where's my jerk pork?  "We put the tables together" Whoa!, This fish keeps on multiplying, I take a bit and LOOK There's MORE).. bwahahahah


 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  <-------- the crowd with a standing ovation!

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

*Day 6 cont . . .*
We got back into Alfred's van and headed for Sav.  I don't know if Alfred figured out I was a history buff or if what happened in Sav was just good fortune. More on that in a bit.  On the road Alfred was telling us that his father always ate ackee raw.  At some point he stopped the van and picked an ackee blossom, giving it to Mrs. Peel to try raw. 


I had some too. I found it to taste a little milky and a little nutty.

In Sav Alfred took us to a harbor like set of old buildings hidden behind this wall.


The harbor was one of the most photogenic locations I'd seen on the trip.


The harbor had an unsavory history that clouded its beauty.  I think you can see that reflected in Mrs. Peel's face.

----------


## Jbizek

Are we going to hear about this unsavory history?

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Alfred explained that the harbor had been used to service the slave trade in colonial Jamaica.


Look at the small building (about 10X10 Ft) hidden behind the bouganvilla on the extreme left side of this picture.  Alfred said up 15 slaves at a time were held there.


There is no denying the history.  Rather than be Capt. Buzzharsh I'd like to point out that the "island of water and wood" is doing it's best to cleanse the gloom, the bouganvilla *is* growing wild.



We were tired when we got back to Xtabi. We dined there that evening.  George was our waiter and he is extremely affable.  Xtabi's dining area is island-upscale so I asked George first before sparking one.  He asked if I minded waiting until the table to our right finished, "The smoke might bother them."  After they left I inquired again.

"No problem mon."

I had the conch steak that evening because I'd enjoyed their conch burger so much.  The conch steak at Xtabi was the best meal I'd had in a week of fantastic meals.  One word: Orgasmic!!!!


Next up "*The Big Day*."

----------


## Jbizek

What would you call the tour you took? I'm a history buff as well, minus the bird sanctuary I'm interested in taking a similar tour. I gotta admit I'd love to find your sandwich maker too!

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

*errata* 

If you occasionally want something better than beach schwag but don't have a good connection you may want to try this trick when you feel the need to "turn I loose".  After a good meal ask your host for something better than average and have him add it to your meal bill. I did this a number of times with excellent results.  Let me post a caveat to accompany this idea: you might want to wait until you're back at your digs.

I'll explain.
One night (I've purposely taken this out of time context to protect the innocent) I placed this order and indulged before we moved on.  Mrs. Peel had to step in when the bill came because I didn't think the bill was high enough.  I sure was.  I checked the record with Mrs. Peel to make sure alcohol wasn't a factor in the next part of the story, she said we'd had two beers with our meal.  The reason I asked is because we were walking home on the west end road and absolutely the only way I could maintain a modest sense of equilibrium was by stiff arming the wall of Samsara and La Kaisers.  I'd weave hard to the right, then stiff arm the wall to get back to an upright position.  I was for all intents and purposes kneewalking buzzed.  That spliff laid me lower than any herb I've ever tried before in a rather jaded lifetime.

That was a wave.

Be advised and enjoy!

----------


## Jbizek

Ok that is a GREAT tip. Your going to have to PM me some restaurants were this worked for you. And we always indulge back in our place. Never in public. If someone passed me something I am sure I couldn't refuse but otherwise we keep legality in mind.
And another boardie down story! Love those!

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

> OK I was right I am going back to Gerry,s and Brasi,s reports, well actually brasi is getting a little sappy now too, hope he forgets the chick and gets back to partying!lol





> Sorry but I dont get any of this, is it just me whats this got to do with Negril ?


PGW, Nice to know you're still here.

----------


## Lola

Rum, I re-sent the email...

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Thanks Lola.
It's probably at my work e-mail.
I'm home today.

----------


## Lola

your gmail account....   :Smile:

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

*Day 7 (Wherein Rum-polephoreskin Surrenders)*

When I got up I found the crew at Xtabi had pulled the ladders and laid them across the entrance to the walkways down the cliffs(there had been high seas the past two days - but they had passed). They had left the cave entrance near our cottage open.  I had serious doubts that either of our dive masks would fit Mrs. Peel so I'd suggested she try competitive goggles. Mrs. Peel is a good swimmer (former Life Guard and WSI) but she does wear contacts.  I didn't want her losing them in the sea.  We swam out together a ways. My idea was to do some wave riding (treading water while rising and falling with the waves).

Mrs. Peel kept getting water in her mouth.  She said, " I don't like salt water," between coughs .

Sobering news indeed.  Any Mrs. Rum-pole has to be fully aquatic.  Mrs. Peel's chops to this point had been impeccable.  I mentioned her swimming pedigree. I'd swam in a pool with her, seen her strokes.  I've seen her in high seas in her kayak in both Lake Michigan and Superior (very scary water because of the potential for hypothermia).  I "drew me brakes" for a second.  Could I marry someone who is uncomfortable in the sea? 

Mrs. Peel said she was going in to read.  I asked her if she'd take a picture of me if I swam out?

She explained the picture this way:
"I zoomed all the way. I wanted to get a cliff in [for scale use a human figure vs a natural object to convey relative size] but that made you too small to see."  Oh well.

The saltwater thing was really troubling but I was hoping we could overcome that.  There was a cloud on the horizon, our dwindling time.  Mrs. Peel had taken to Negril better than I could ever have hoped.  A test for prospective brides: see how they handle Negril.  Think about all that could reveal about a person.  Mrs. Peel had passed that with flying colors, to the point that leaving was stabbing her as hard as it was hitting me.  She responded perfectly when I brought it up.

"That doesn't sound like you.  Aren't we supposed to enjoy the moment?  Not get caught up in what may come?"

Skewered and buoyed at the same time.  She is good! Hell, a Negril vacation is a microcosm of our time on the planet.

Our evening started with a trip to the Banmark Cambio (near Seastar Lane).  After we got our money we drifted over to De Bar.  We had just sat down when we saw Fatty and his wife (Deb - if I have that wrong I'm going to be so embarrassed - they were so nice to us).  We had a drink or two with them then headed up the cliffs road.

Presley's


This how our proposal happened.  I'd secured Presley's for the evening.  Presley's is not Ivans, but it has qualities unique to Jamaica.  That is what I want her to remember when she thinks back on the night. 


Presley is a Rasta so no shellfish (his words) instead I'd pre-ordered snapper.  It was grilled to perfection and served on a bed of rice.  The dining room was all ours (that was taken care of by the $1000J down payment).  Presley left to cook and Mrs. Peel and I had the dining room to ourselves (Presley cooks behind the dining room).  Mrs. Peel loved the decor.

----------


## irieworld

"the only way I could maintain a modest sense of equilibrium was by stiff arming the wall of Samsara and La Kaisers"

too funny of a visual, I could totally see this. I love your tales of JA, brings it back to me in full color.

----------


## marley9808

> Mrs. Peel had taken to Negril better than I could ever have hoped.  A test for prospective brides: see how they handle Negril.  Think about all that could reveal about a person.  Mrs. Peel had passed that with flying colors, to the point that leaving was stabbing her as hard as it was hitting me.



Funny enough that was my test for potential mates as well. I took Raul to Negril after we had been dating for a year, in fact I took him there on HIS birthday, we even stayed at Xtabi. My feelings for him were serious, but he had to pass the most important test if I was to ever truly consider him a life long partner. He also passed with flying colors. I was never worried though, but I am sure glad he passed!

Ok, now keep it coming, I have been waiting as patiently as I can for this story!
So excited!

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

*Day 7 cont . . .*

Should a person even get married in this crazy world?  I don't have an answer for that.  I've known Mrs. Peel since '94.  I've gone out with her since '08.  Between 98-08 I thought of her every day.  Most of the time I didn't want to but my brain just found that channel.  I'm not suggesting I can't change channels if I want but sometimes no matter how bad it hurt I'd rerun those old shows.  We've been together for four years now and she still lights my fuse.  The possibility of other women have been blotted from my brain.  So when Presley was in back cooking I asked her about the salt water.



"Do you think you could get used to salt water?"

"I think so."

"Seriously?"

"Yeah, let's go back out tomorrow."

I got down on my knee (before Presley could come back) and asked her to marry me.

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

I'm not very good at purposely smiling for a camera.

----------


## brasi

biggest. cliffhanger. ever.

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Brasi
Hoho!

----------


## marley9808

LOL - it came down to if she could get used to Salt Water?!?!?!?! OMG, I love it! 
What if she had said no? Dealbreaker?

Ok so you asked her-and she said................

If I was going by the look on your face in the photo, I would say she said no....but she is smiling so I think she said Yes!
Or maybe she had her own question for you?

You're going to leave us hanging, aren't you?!?
 :Smile:

----------


## Jbizek

Damn you for the cliffhanger! :Big Grin:

----------


## justchuck

And the answer is . . .

----------


## Seveen

i got a long distance call telling me to read this trip report (not sure how i missed it)

i sat down and read every word 

romantical . . . 

all me ex's failed the jamaica test - lol

----------


## gerryg123

no cliffhanger, Rum has it in the bag ....

----------


## tfw73

You know she said yes!

----------


## Patty Sather

:EEK!: .....to be continued....our mrs Peel and Rum.....so totally awesome......When im at work trying to follow this post from my cell phone ...me eyes rum....me eyes!!!!!...lol...... :Cool:

----------


## shemoves

[QUOTE=Rum-polephoreskin;34221]*Day 7 cont . . .*
  We've been together for four years now and she still lights my fuse.  

[
sounds like a friend of mine who was telling me about his wife, "after all these
years, she still has the new car smell." 

k

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

*Day 7 cont . . .*

Mrs. Peel said," Do you need answer?"

"I'd like one."

"Yes, of course."

----------


## marley9808

Yahoo!!!!!!

----------


## Jbizek

Whooooo Hooooo!

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

This last weekend Mrs. Peel said to me (completely unprompted), "Let's go back in July."

That's passing the Negril test.

----------


## vikman

congrats rum and mrs Peel Great trip report been lurking and enjoying it. I might just use some of your tacts to see if my sweetie says Yes in two weeks. Oh never mind I forgot my wife is going with me.Darn

----------


## gerryg123

Where are staying for your honeymoon?

----------


## marley9808

> This last weekend Mrs. Peel said to me (completely unprompted), "Let's go back in July."
> 
> That's passing the Negril test.


how about April?

----------


## Maryann

Congratulations!

----------


## Seveen

> This last weekend Mrs. Peel said to me (completely unprompted), "Let's go back in July."
> 
> That's passing the Negril test.



july is hot hot hot - mrs peel will stay in that salt water :-)

congratulations! i like your style - presley's was a good pick for the proposal - i too like to do the undone thing - BUT - did you ever go to catcha - that place is magical for dinner 

and roaring river (with the right guide) is wonderful - i've been all through the cave - had a massage and balancing in there - and there is a bottomless pit to swim in - their is also a two mile walk that takes you to the next village - but yes there are a lot of guide wannabees there

----------


## Jbizek

> This last weekend Mrs. Peel said to me (completely unprompted), "Let's go back in July."
> 
> That's passing the Negril test.



 Oh! I do hope you come early July so we could meet! But sure sounds like she got bit by the Negril bug! That's the best bug to get bit by!

----------


## Lady Jane

Yayyyyy :Smile:

----------


## Rastaron

Wow how wonderfully put and my feelings exactly Rum.

Outstanding writing regardless of theme but there are many of us romantics out there.

Wifey and I head to JA for our 14th trip on Sunday.  Looking and maybe buying a place for freinds, family and our sons to enjoy and maybe rent as well.

We actually reside about 2hrs north of you Rum.

----------


## Ktans

Smile, smile, smile!

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

GerryG,

She's seen pictures of Catcha and I think it's caught her.

----------


## marley9808

> She's seen pictures of Catcha and I think it's caught her.


Yep.....she's a keeper! 
And I am just going to through this out there....Catcha is the best venue for a wedding, the wedding planners are AMAZING! The whole staff is amazing!  :Wink:

----------


## Patty Sather

> Yep.....she's a keeper! 
> And I am just going to through this out there....Catcha is the best venue for a wedding, the wedding planners are AMAZING! The whole staff is amazing!


Yahhhhhh!!!!!!!!!! 
Marley knows! 
I think a right after xmas wedding when I can be there would be ideal  :Big Grin: 
Just saying......a lot of us will be there at that time too...Im knew you could do it..
Im at work again reading this chapter thru my little phone..hahaha

----------


## papamark

Bravo!!!!

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

I have created a monster, well a Negrilaholic (apologies to the actual owner of that name).
Last night I was able to stop by Mrs. Peel's.
We had to get the laptop out and we spent time looking at Catcha, airfares, etc.
She keeps vacilitating between getting married here/Negril honeymoon, or simply a Negril wedding - she's listening Marley.

She's also a closet boardie.
I asked her to sign up but she prefers to lurk.

I just want to say thanks to all the boardies.
Thanks for the kind words, and also thanks for sharing information, our last trip was everything I hoped it would be, and a lot of that is to the credit of the Boardies.
Mrs. Peel says the same, "All those people seem so nice."

I have a few more days to report on, but for now, I wanted to take a second to show my appreciation.

----------


## Jbizek

<waves to Mrs Peel>

 We are nice people!  Look forward to reading the rest of the report. Whatever you decide for your wedding as long as Negril is some part of it you can't go wrong! Hope you guys make it down in July!

----------


## marley9808

You know how to pick em, Rum!

A wedding there / honeymoon in Negril is great, a wedding at Catcha is fantastic...however- word of advice: Don't plan your wedding during hurricane season  :Frown:  
I don't even really know you but one thing I can be certain about, you two will LOVE Catcha!

Hi Mrs. Peel! Congrats!!!!

----------


## brasi

> This last weekend Mrs. Peel said to me (completely unprompted), "Let's go back in July."
> 
> That's passing the Negril test.


1. Yes, she passed.
2. Does she have any unwed sisters?
3. Reach in April mi friend. Or December. Please.

Congrats...it's awesome seeing cool people in love. It restores my faith in the world.

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Brasi,
One married sister.
How old are you Brasi?
She has a 22 Y/O daughter who is quite fetching.

There is no one quite like her though IMHO

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

*Day 8*

I realize my story has passed the dnouement, but there are a few days left on my trip.  To an extent I see my trip report as payback for the help I’ve received from fellow boardies.  I’ll continue the report in hope that other boardies may find useful information herein.

I took Mrs. Peel up on her offer to re-enter the salt water.  After coffee, calaloo and fritters we head back into the surf.  It didn’t look like her mask was going to work.
Her face is too tiny for the seal.  I McGyvered her up.  I got the face mask as tight as was comfortable. I put the snorkel through her strap, then we got out our plastic inflatable raft.
Kudos to Gerryg for that idea, don’t leave home without it. 

I put the steering reins back on my ankles.  I suggested Mrs. Peel then scooch up on the raft so her head was beyond the end of the raft.  She could then put her face in the water, breath through the snorkel, see the bottom with only a little water getting in at a time.  She had to drain her mask every so often but it didn’t fill up with water immediately.  I don’t think she minded being towed around like Cleopatra either.

We brought a bag of bread along for the reef fish.  I think bagels would have worked better. We swam out from Xtabi, around the point at Three Dives and into their little bay.
We had good luck with fish but nothing spectacular.  Mrs. Peel has had limited luck snorkeling in the past. “I don’t seem to get it.”  I didn’t see any point in trying to teach her, with a mask that didn’t fit, and our jerry-rig worked fine our purposes.  We spent an hour or so exploring the waters near Three Dives and the Rockhouse.

----------


## brasi

I am significantly older than Mrs. Peel's daughter. How's that for ambiguity?

"Sarah" was 23...and her parents HATED me because of our age difference.

But thanks for even considering destroying the solid gene pool you have going.  :Big Grin:

----------


## gerryg123

She is too old for Brasi ....

----------


## Col. Andy & Wildcat Pam

There is a thing called a fish scope to view underwater without actually snorkeling.   There are factory made ones that are megaphone shaped with the small end at your face and glass on the large end.  You will see Jamaican fishermen using one made from wood or even a big coffee can. They will look over the edge of the boat to see if there are fish or what's on the bottom.

Respect,
Col. Andy & "Wildcat" Pam

----------


## Sophie2012

First and foremost, CONGRATULATIONS!!  What a beautiful place to get engaged to your longtime love.  
I will be in Negril for my first time in June, and while I'm there I will be getting married to my love  :Smile:  .  I will be at an all inclusive (I see most people on here don't care for them too much lol) since that seemed like the 'easy' way to go being a first timer.  I can't wait to see the beauty that everyone keeps sharing on here.    
One more thing - I'm also from Wisconsin.  Looks like all us WI folks have the right idea on where to go to get away and let the good times roll!

----------


## Delta

Congrats to you Rum and The future Mrs. Rum!

----------


## Guirigay

Finally got caught up here Rum, very nice. Early in the week I had mentioned to Sweetie Pie and another couple we were talking to that Pressley would close his place for a relatively small fee. We walked by it several times. Sweetie Pie commented with out any reference at one point that she thought Pressley's looked very Jamaican and romantic. We will visit our next reach. So you rocked the Sweetie Pie Seal of Approval  :Smile: 

Never had a problem with the sub euphemism, it's frequently used around these parts as my TR will attest. Doesn't anyone watch How I Met Your Mother?  :Smile:

----------


## two4today

Congrats to the both of you .... Great story!!!

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Apologies for the hiatus - I just started a new semester so I've been busy.
_Soon come?_

That afternoon we walked down to Sunset After Dark.  We saw an interesting scene take place there – only in Jamaica.  A car pulled up outside. A guy went to the trunk and pulled out an arm load of kingfish and a scale.  He approached three women that were sitting at a table.  The queen bee of the group said (in an American accent), “ I told you I only want one.”


Back to the trunk. He returned with only one fish, the scale and they concluded business.  Where else can you do your grocery shopping from the comfort of a bar?

We slid down the beach to Canoe (there actually is a little beach there).  We had a couple drinks there and took in Canoe’s Van Gogh colors.


We talked about going on the Love Bus.  We were feeling romantic though and decided just to keep each other company that night. 



Next stop was Mi Yard.  That is a relaxing place.  The porch chairs are what I was talking about when I said we found some Cubism too. 

 I don’t mean to suggest that both arms are on the same side of the chair though.  That was an art history joke (and I apologize).  

We had a couple of beers with ice on the deck and waited for the peanut lady to come by.  We could here her steam whistle approaching.  The Jamaican peanuts are so good.  Alfred says the shells are tender because they don’t use artificial fertilizer.  We watched the sunset there.


We stopped at Chicken Lavish for dinner.  I’d heard good things about their coleslaw. If you like your coleslaw with vinegar dressing it’s good, if you’re into creamy style coleslaw, no dice.  We had their chicken combo half jerk half fried.  Both were good.  After dinner I had a mind expanding conversation with the owner.  Mrs. Peel looked beautiful that night.



I was happy to be going home with her.

----------


## gerryg123

great to have you back, RUM .... good stuff, as always. Very nice pics .... Went to Miyard last reach, but it was in the middle of the day and TOO hot ....

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Back at you Gerry!

----------


## Jbizek

Glad your back and I look forward to hearing about the rest of your trip. Any word on a return trip for you two this summer?

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Finances will speak loudly on our Summer return.
Mrs. Peel already brought up going back in July, but . . . 

We're going to Hawaii in November so we'll have to see.
We both want to come back ASAP.

----------


## marley9808

Yay...I was wondering where you had run off to! Glad you are back and may I suggest a simple solution to your travel problems.....How about Negril in April?!?!?! Hahaha I couldn't resist!

----------


## Clarity

Hey Rum!! A new trip report update! yay!  :Big Grin:  It's great to have you back!!

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Thanks for the welcome back notes.
4 x year I start a new class.
That pulled me away  from the board.
After I was gone for a couple weeks I felt like a leaker for not finishing my report.
I foolishly allowed that guilt to keep me away.

I just have two vignette's left relate.
I'll try to saw that off with some celerity.
I've got my new class is rolling now.

Soon come.


BTW I missed you guys.

----------


## brasi

mISSED YOU TOo rum!

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Good one Brasi!
I used to be a huge John Sebation/ Lovin' Spoonful fan.
I completely forgot he wrote/sang "Welcome Back".

----------


## Guirigay

Nice to see you back Rum. Thought of you and Mrs. Peel several times on our trip. Wouldn't have been quite what it was without the experience of your story and the give and take we had leading up to our departure. Much respect, thank you. This is a whole lot freakin' longer than 9 days, by the way  :Smile:

----------


## Jbizek

I would skip over priced Hawaii and spend the money on a long reach in Negril! LoL.

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Jbizek
All things being equal it'd be a no-brainer and Negril wins.
Mrs. Peel is now a convert.

The reason we're going to Hawaii is that it will be cheap.
Long before I met Mrs. Peel she bought a time share condo.
This year it looks like it will be worth the maintenance fee.
Plus we're going to stay overnight in San Francisco.

There are only two (old) western states I haven't been to (CA and NV).
So that is another selling point.

So much to see, 
so little lucre.

----------


## Jbizek

> Jbizek
> All things being equal it'd be a no-brainer and Negril wins.
> Mrs. Peel is now a convert.
> 
> The reason we're going to Hawaii is that it will be cheap.
> Long before I met Mrs. Peel she bought a time share condo.
> This year it looks like it will be worth the maintenance fee.
> Plus we're going to stay overnight in San Francisco.
> 
> ...


Cheap Hawaii? Now that I understand! I've also always wanted to visit SF. My bro in law lives in San Diego and I've always wanted to visit. But I agree the more traveling the better!

----------


## gerryg123

You're free to stop in Los Angeles for a sub sandwich anytime, my brotha .....

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Day 10

Our day 10 was that day in the trip everyone dreads, the day before you leave.  You are compelled to count up funds that seem to have dwindled like a snow bank under the warm March sun.  Wait a minute, I know I brought a pile of green, where is it now that I have to buy souvenirs?

Yeah, I know, boo-frickin’-hoo, at least you’re in Jamaica.  Think of your family at home with chill blains and chapped lips, they deserve at least a T-shirt (or something).

Next time I’m buying my souvenirs early, 
um, 
yeah right.  

Regardless we walked down to Sun Island Outlet (cheapest and some would say pleasantest of the souvenir shops).  The shop lived up to its reputation, pleasant staff and no pressure.  If you’re unfamiliar with this shop, it’s across the road from Canoe (bar).

While Mrs. Peel went inside into the air-conditioning, in an attempt to whittle down her daughters’ wish lists.  I chose to stand outside in the sun.  I can’t say why I didn’t go in but I’m glad I didn’t. I was standing there aimlessly beside the road, when I saw a woman approaching.  Again I can’t say why, but she captured my imagination at first site.

There was a self-assuredness in her stride, self-assuredness in the way she wore her clothing, these signals, vague, yet perceptible, filtered into my brain.  I unconsciously jumped to the conclusion that she wasn’t a tourist.  I’m stumped as to why I thought that but it turned out to be true and the closer she got the more certain I became. I’m sure if you asked her she’d say, “ Maybe it wasn’t just a coincidence.”

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

She was wearing a gold colored sun dress that brushed to top of her sandals.  There was a confidence in her stride that announced she was completely at ease in Negril and just as at ease in her own skin.  I clearly remember that as her feet hit the ground, I was  reminded me of the scene in the film “Time Bandits” where the giant emerges from the ocean and the camera cuts to his brobdingnagian sandals wiping out a village as he casually moves inland. This woman wasn’t wiping anything out, but her confidence was a  match for the boat-hatted titan’s.

She was approached by a young Jamaican girl in a school uniform.  They greeted each other with hugs.  I didn’t hear the whole conversation but I did hear the woman say to the girl, “You better call your father and ask him.”  Our eyes met about then.

I can only imagine what might have been going through her head, “Who is this freak in a cowboy hat, with one white leg and one brown one, and why is he ear hustling my conversation?”  If she was thinking anything like that she didn’t let it show.  Instead she spoke pleasantly to me.

“Sun Island is the best place for souvenirs,” she said.

I’m sure I was staring at her by now.  “Are you a boardie,” I asked?

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

She said yes and we exchanged board names.  We both had read a lot of each others posts.  The conversation played out like one between actual (vs. virtual) acquaintances.  I have always fancied her as a “healing-woman” or a white “Obeah woman”.  

After the trip I e-mailed her to ask her permission to mention her name in my report.  I’m sure she got my e-mail but I never received any confirmation from her so out of respect I’m not going to mention her name.  Any boardie would recognize her board name and I have to say in the flesh she comes off exactly like her posts, mysterious, kindly, ethereal yet grounded and above all altruistically caring.

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Later that fore-noon Mrs. Peel and I drifted down to the “Corner Bar”.  The salient things about the “Corner Bar” are the slot machines lining the walls (the only bar slots we saw in Jamaica) and the bold red writing on the wall:

ABSOLUTELY NO GANJA SMOKING ALLOWED ON THE PREMISES.

Lo and behold, no one _was_ smoking ganja in the bar.  Where else but Jamaica would that seem like an oddity?

----------


## Patty Sather

I think im pretty certain of the woman you speak of..And you discribe her perfectly . I have had the honor of meeting her twice..and agree there is a aura of calmness and kindness about her ...And I LOVE her kind words on the board .. :Cool:

----------


## Guirigay

Hey Suess you write beautifully Rum! I've been waiting for this and you don't disappoint  :Smile:

----------


## negrilaholic

Congratulations!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Thank you.
Well chosen name!

----------


## Lola

Rumpole, you've been missed!  Glad you are back to the story  :Smile:

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Lola,
You are too kind.

----------


## Patty Sather

Yes Lola, We are glad hes back! And you too  :Wink:

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Day 11 *The Flight home* 

It may have been the flight home but we certainly weren’t fleeing (Jamaica).
On that last day the only thing we wanted to flee were the responsibilities that were exerting their gravitational pull on us.  Well we all experience that, so it is hardly trip report fodder.  I’ll relate two vignette’s from our last day that may be informative, I make no promises.
* 1*
I was sitting on a bench beside the driveway near the office of Xtabi.  My chin was resting in the palm of my hand.  I imagine I probably did look forlorn.  Alfred pulled up, ready to deliver us to evil (OK hyperbole alert – but frigid cold, non-Jamaican surroundings).  He looked at me smiling and said, “We don’t put our head in our hands in Jamaica.”

I couldn’t help smiling.  My philosophy directs me to enjoy the moment.  Not being involved in the present is, essentially, a denial of life.  You may not like where you are at any given moment, but to deny it, or wish for the future is to wish your life away.  Thanks Alfred.  He was right.  I was still in Jamaica and there were still things to enjoy.  Snap out of it loser (me)!

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

*2*
We made a couple stops in town.  First I picked up a nice, big piece of Mrs. Peel’s favorite chocolate cake.  Then we stopped at the Chinaman’s (Dude, the preferred nomenclature is Chinese-Jamaican) for souvenir liquor.

As we were approaching Mo-bay I asked Alfred to let me know when we were within ten minutes of the airport because I wanted to have my cake as close to take-off as possible.  Alfred looked at me like I was a rather backward child.

“You don’t go through customs until you land,” he said.  He watched my face to see if his comment registered.  I was still in the dark and I’m guessing my facial expression conveyed that. Alfred rejoined me with, “You can eat your cake in the airport . . . no one cares.”

Duh, then came the dawn.  A couple hours later (because American Airlines has a policy against leaving on time) Mrs. Peel and I were sitting at a Bobsled table, a square of aluminum foil was spread out between us and we took turns pressing the remnants of our Jenny-cake into the tines of a plastic fork.

I’ve never liked flying.  I’ve enjoyed it even less post 9/11, but I have to say that was an enjoyable _trip_.  I’ve never been more relaxed on a flight.  I may have even fallen asleep and I’ve never done that (before) on a plane.

That’s my report.  I will back as soon as finances allow.  Some one asked me why I was going to Hawaii (next) instead of Jamaica.  It’s simply a question of money.  We’ve got a time share condo opening in Hawaii (about $200 for a week – conveniently over looking the annual maintenance fee).  As Gerryg would say, “My heart is in Negril.”  I’d rather be in Jamaica than any place in the world (with the exception of Yellowstone NP - the difference is Jamaica is always warm and oh yeah, no grizzly bears).  I hope in reading this report you’ve gleaned some useful information.  I’ve noticed in using our board as a reference I’ve gleaned much more useful information by reading trip reports than by posing direct questions.  *Negril . . . soon come!*

----------


## marley9808

Awesome Report Rum! Thanks for taking us along!
Congrats again to you and Mrs. Peel (soon to be Mrs. Rum)

----------


## wpyogi

Thanks, I really enjoyed your trip report!  I picked up lots of little tid-bits that i will be using on the next trip.  Congratulations, and thank you for your honesty, as well as sharing your experiences.

----------


## OUV11112

Thanks for the report!

Where is the best place to buy chocolate cake from?

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Tell your driver you want a Jenny-cake.
They'll get you there.
I'd be more specific but they (the bakers) seem to be intentionally flying under the radar.
It's in the near west end.

----------


## Kritter

I've enjoyed reading this report too Rumpo .... somehow I missed the episode where you proposed .... I'm assuming she said yes .. so congrats.  As a single/divorced woman who still holds hope for finding the right man, I get very encouraged by stories like this.  Jamaica will always be a special place for you two.

----------


## OUV11112

Thanks.

----------


## Patty Sather

Bravo! waiting for the next chapter ....Love to the beautiful mrs Peel .......We all will be waiting ......You two are sweet togeather (insert heart here, since there isnt one)( Rob! where are our cute emicons from the other site?)

----------


## lisapat

Thanks, Rum  ....just like you said, "I've gleaned much more useful information by reading trip reports then by posing direct questions"...reading yours answered a lot for us....and will be very useful when we arrive....THIS FRIDAY!!!!  thanks again

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Lisapat,
You guys have a fun time.
If something you picked up from our report helps you, please let us know.

We'll be watching for your trip report.

PS for any Midwestern paddlers: Canoecopia rocked this year.

----------


## Kritter

Canoecopia looks like some really interesting lectures/topics, Rumpo ... I'm going to have to put it on my tentative destination list for next year. If it's warm enough could be a motorhome excursion.

----------


## lisapat

We are more kindred spirits than you can know

----------


## LLAP

Congratulations Rum & MRS Peel. Enjoyed the report!

----------


## Lorax2

Two big thumbs up...thanks for the great read.
Love the philosophical musings...
Can't wait for our next trip!
Respect, 
Dave

----------


## beccajean_ca

> OK I was right I am going back to Gerry,s and Brasi,s reports, well actually brasi is getting a little sappy now too, hope he forgets the chick and gets back to partying!lol


LOL@ pool guy. guys are allowed to be sappy Sometimes,it shows that they are human..


As for Rum I cannot stop reading.I truly hope you continue your writing and have a great time in Negril

----------

